# Onkyo TX-NR1007, TX-NR3007 and TX-NR5007 THX Ultra2 Plus 9.2 Channel Receivers: Official Thread



## Sonnie

*Onkyo TX-NR1007, TX-NR3007 and TX-NR5007 THX™ Ultra2 Plus™ Certified 9.2 Channel Network Receivers: Official Thread*

[img]http://www.onkyousa.com/images/common/product_images/Receiver/TX-NR5007(B)MDC_FR.jpg[/img]

*TX-NR5007*

*Top-of-the-Line Networking Powerhouse Sets the Standard*

As Onkyo’s flagship model for the network generation, the TX-NR5007 offers a mouthwatering feature set designed to satisfy even the most demanding home theater purist. The expanded 9.2-channel configuration allows you to enjoy multi-zone playback as well as the latest surround formats by Dolby, DTS, and Audyssey. Advanced networking capability, meanwhile, enables you to incorporate PC-based audio and internet radio into your home theater set-up. Video signals fed through this receiver get the luxury treatment, thanks to HQV Reon-VX processing, ISF calibration, and 1080p upscaling of all video sources via HDMI™ 1.3a. In the engine room, the TX-NR5007 boasts an impressive array of audiophile-grade components, including large, customized transistors to drive high currents and 22,000 ?F capacitors to support a huge and stable power supply. Add to that high-quality 32-bit Burr-Brown DACs; ultra-low-jitter circuitry; and independent power supplies for amp, video, and audio circuitry, and you have a networking powerhouse equipped to deliver an immaculate A/V performance every time.

*Special Features
*

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater (8in (1 front)/2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible)
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by HQV Reon-VX
Dolby PLIIz Processing
Dolby Volume
Audyssey DSX Surround processing
isf Video Calibration
Component Video Upscaling (up to 1080i)
Front and rear USB inputs
*Power Output*
Front L/R =	145 W + 145 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Center = 145 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Surround L/R =	145 W + 145 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Surround Back L/R =	145 W + 145 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Front High/ Wide = 145 W + 145 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)

*Dynamic Power* 
400 W (3 ohms, 1 ch)
300 W (4 ohms, 1 ch)
180 W (8 ohms, 1 ch)

THD (Total Harmonic Distortion) = 0.05% (Rated power)
Damping Factor =	60 (Front, 1 kHz, 8 ohms)
Input Sensitivity and Impedance = 200 mV/47 k-ohms (Line) 2.5 mV/47 k-ohms (Phone MM)
Output Level and Impedance =	200 mV/470 ohms
Phono Overload =	70 mV (MM, 1 kHz, 0.5%)
Frequency Response = 5 Hz–100 kHz/+1 dB, -3 dB (Direct mode)
Tone Control =	±10 dB, 50 Hz (Bass) ±10 dB, 20 kHz (Treble)
Signal-to-Noise Ratio = 110 dB (Line, IHF-A)
Speaker Impedance = 4 ohms–16 ohms or 6 ohms–16 ohms

*Downloads (Manuals and Firmware Updates)*


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: The Official Onkyo TX-NR1007, TX-NR3007 and TX-NR5007 THX Ultra2 Plus 9.2 Channel Receivers Thr*

*TX-NR3007*

*A Networking Powerhouse That Brings High-End Performance to a Wider Audience Than Ever*

In one powerhouse unit, the TX-NR3007 combines the finesse and flexibility of a ballerina with the balance and brawn of a sumo wrestler. 9.2 audio channels expand the possibilities both for multi-zone playback and for the new surround dimensions of Audyssey DSX™ and Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz. Advanced networking capability, meanwhile, lets you bring streaming internet radio and PC-based music files into your home entertainment set-up. Digital audio signals are converted by Onkyo’s VLSC™ into smooth, noiseless analog waveforms, while selected Audyssey and Dolby technologies maintain a well-balanced frequency response and dynamic range at any volume. Video processing on the TX-NR3007 is also second to none, with 1080p upscaling of any video source via HQV Reon-VX. To witness Onkyo’s renowned attention to build quality, check out the fully isolated power amp and pre-pro, along with the independent power supplies for system, video, and audio circuitry. In short, if you’re serious about building a home entertainment network on the firmest possible foundations, look no further than the TX-NR3007.

*Special Features
*

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater (7in (1 front)/2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible)
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by HQV Reon-VX
Dolby PLIIz Processing
Dolby Volume
Audyssey DSX Surround processing
isf Video Calibration
Component Video Upscaling (up to 1080i)
Front USB input
*Power Output * 
Front L/R =	140 W + 140 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Center =	140 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Surround L/R =	140 W + 140 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Surround Back L/R =	140 W + 140 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Front High/ Wide = 140 W + 140 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)

*Dynamic Power * 
320 W (3 ohms, 1 ch)
270 W (4 ohms, 1 ch)
160 W (8 ohms, 1 ch)

THD (Total Harmonic Distortion) =	0.05% (Rated power)
Damping Factor =	60 (Front, 1 kHz, 8 ohms)
Input Sensitivity and Impedance = 200 mV/47 k-ohms (Line) 2.5 mV/47 k-ohms (Phone MM)
Output Level and Impedance =	200 mV/470 ohms
Phono Overload =	70 mV (MM, 1 kHz, 0.5%)
Frequency Response = 5 Hz–100 kHz/+1 dB, -3 dB (Direct mode)
Tone Control =	±10 dB, 50 Hz (Bass) ±10 dB, 20 kHz (Treble)
Signal-to-Noise Ratio =	110 dB (Line, IHF-A)
Speaker Impedance = 4 ohms–16 ohms or 6 ohms–16 ohms 

*Downloads (Manuals and Firmware Updates)*


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: The Official Onkyo TX-NR1007, TX-NR3007 and TX-NR5007 THX Ultra2 Plus 9.2 Channel Receivers Thr*

*TX-NR1007*

*A Networking Powerhouse That Brings High-End Performance to a Wider Audience Than Ever*

As Onkyo’s first ever 9.2-channel receiver, the TX-NR1007 combines network capability and advanced A/V processing with a myriad of surroundsound speaker possibilities. For instance, you can use Audyssey DSX™ or Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz to create an expanded, more immersive 9-channel soundstage for games and movies. Alternatively, you can supplement one of several different 7.2-channel set-ups in your main room with 2-channel sound in a second room. Along with the assurance of THX® Ultra2 Plus certification, the TX-NR1007 brings greater convergence to your home entertainment. Audio files from a networked PC or streaming internet radio can be fed to the receiver, and then processed and output with customary Onkyo power and fidelity. Audyssey MultiEQ™ XT ensures a well-balanced, room-matching speaker set-up, while ISF video calibration and 1080p upscaling via Faroudja DCDi Cinema™ work to get the most out of your video sources. Merely cherry-picking the specs, though, doesn’t do justice to this mighty receiver—we suggest giving it an audition and letting your own eyes and ears be the judge.

*Special Features
*

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater (6in/2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible)
Dolby PLIIz Processing
Audyssey DSX Surround processing
isf Calibration
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroujda DCDi Cinema
Component Video Upscaling (up to 1080i)
*Power Output * 
Front L/R =	135 W + 135 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Center =	135 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Surround L/R =	135 W + 135 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Surround Back L/R =	135 W + 135 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
Front High/ Wide = 135 W + 135 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%, 2 channels driven, FTC)

*Dynamic Power* 
320 W (3 ohms, 1 ch)
270 W (4 ohms, 1 ch)
160 W (8 ohms, 1 ch)

THD (Total Harmonic Distortion) =	0.05% (Rated power)
Damping Factor =	60 (Front, 1 kHz, 8 ohms)
Input Sensitivity and Impedance = 200 mV/47 k-ohms (Line) 2.5 mV/47 k-ohms (Phone MM)
Output Level and Impedance =	200 mV/470 ohms
Phono Overload =	70 mV (MM, 1 kHz, 0.5%)
Frequency Response = 5 Hz–100 kHz/+1 dB, -3 dB (Direct mode)
Tone Control =	±10 dB, 50 Hz (Bass) ±10 dB, 20 kHz (Treble)
Signal-to-Noise Ratio =	110 dB (Line, IHF-A)
Speaker Impedance =	4 ohms–16 ohms or 6 ohms–16 ohms 

*Downloads (Manuals and Firmware Updates)*


----------



## recruit

*Re: The Official Onkyo TX-NR1007, TX-NR3007 and TX-NR5007 THX Ultra2 Plus 9.2 Channel Receivers Thr*

I dont know how Onkyo do it for the price these units are going for, they must have nearly every feature going, its also good to see the inclusion of Dolby Volume, which is rather good tbh...and I could not live without it now on my Arcam...


----------



## Lordoftherings

These new three A/V Receivers from Onkyo are simply marvelous.

All three of them are true power houses. They have all the latest features and more...
And I'll bet the 5007 will become a force to be reckon with, in the A/V receivers industry,
and will have no equal in the value department.
The build quality is superb. Inside, they are truly a piece of art.

The 5007 has six Burr-Brown PCM-1795 Dacs (192-khz/32-bit).
And it has three newer Ti DSP chips, HQV Reon VX video processor of course.
It weights 55.8 lbs, and is rated at 12.8 A. It has two 22,000 uF capacitors.

The 3007 for less money, is also amazing. But the 5007 is the true King.

And the 1007 is a good value for less than a grand (street).

* As time goes, I hope we read more reviews about these.
But reading from owners, they are extremely satisfied. I will like to see here comments from direct owners, in particular the 3007 & 5007, with a touch more on the 5007. 

** Thanks Sonnie for starting what could become a great thread.

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings

I'd love to see a showdown between the Onkyo TX-NR5007 and the Denon AVR-4810CI.
I think these two are way up the ladder of A/V Receivers.

Anyone with first hand experience between these two Goliaths?


----------



## Jon Liu

I've not had experience with either of those specific models, but I've had experience with the Onkyo TX-NR805 and the Denon 4308CI. Very similar comparison to the ones you are questioning.

Almost each instance I could think of, I preferred the sound of the Denon, but of course, the price of the Denon was a good deal higher, too. Price doesn't equate to performance, but for my personal preference the Denon was more pleasing.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Thanks Jon for the feedback.

I also agree with you about the big price difference concerning the 805 vs the 4308CI.
* By the way, I own the 805. :bigsmile:

I also agree that each individual could tell the difference in audio quality between two receivers.
In your case you like more the Denon. (I also own the 3805 :bigsmile.
I think that your speakers have a lot to do with this, as for matching with the right receiver.

* But, some people really believe that they sound all the same! And they really stick to their guns.
By the way, I'm not one of them.

As for the 5007 vs the 4810CI, so far, they both have problems with audio drop outs and Ethernet connectivity issues (from what I've been reading).
But if we only take the audio quality, again, it all depends of your speakers. I think they are both equally excellent.
But, and this is a big but, the 5007 could be had for $1,599, and the 4810CI for $1,999 at the very best (and I'm not even sure if you can score it at that price).
So, the 5007 has a great value advantage here.
Oh, and the 5007 weights 55.1 lbs, vs the 4810CI's 42.1 lbs, if it does make any difference.
Also, the maximum power consumption from the 5007 is 12.8 A, vs the 4810CI's 9.5 A.
But I know as much as you that this don't bear anything with sound quality.

** And if we're talking about sound quality in a receiver, regardless of price, I do believe that the Arcam AVR600 is the true leader here. But it does cost much more. But in my book, it is definitively worth it. I don't have first hand experience with it, I only go from what I read.
I think John (recruit) knows more about this than I.

Nice chatting with you Jon & best regards,
Bob


----------



## luka3rd

Hello!
I am definitely one of the most interested people in Onkyo receivers. To be precise, in 5507. Ok it's a processor, but all the same. They are pure quality, power, technology and brutal looks! 
Anyway, what Onkyos are missing, but 5507 has, is 12v triggers for power amps!
I know there is zone 2/3 12v trigger...
All that electronics and you cannot trigger power amp in main zone! Why? Isn't that flaw?
And second thing, their receivers, including 5507, do not have digital (optical or coaxial) output! None!
What if I have Mini Disc recorder or DVD recorder? I do, by the way...
That is very annoying...
Those two details (or one in case of 5507) are only reasons why I still surf occasionally on Denon and Pioneer sites untill I buy one.
Such a shame... :rolleyesno:


----------



## viperflyer

I have been enjoying TX-NR3007 for last almost 3 months. However, one thing that has started to really bug me now is that I am not able to stream lossless formats (except for WAV) neither from my Windows 7 desktop nor from the receiver. If I put FLAC files on a USB thumbdrive  then the receiver would play it without any problems. However, the way user manual explains, it sounds like receiver should be able to play FLAC files over the network connection. Earlier, it would not even list FLAC files stored on my laptop. However, I have followed instructions to be able to play flac files through WMPv12. However, I still haven't been able to play FLAC files over the network connection. Now, the receiver does list all the files, but it won't be able to play them. 

Can you please share your experience whether any one of you have been able to stream FLAC files to TX-NR3007 successfully? If yes, please share attributes of the file.


----------



## recruit

Hi viperflyer and welcome to the Shack :T have you emailed Onkyo support and asked them this question as it may be an issue that they could help with if there are not any other owners here that can help you here, I never managed to stream audio through my old 905 but I never really used it for that purpose but I have been doing it through my Arcam...


----------



## Jon Liu

Welcome to the Shack, Viper! My experience with all my network streaming receivers or pre/pros is they were sketchy at best. They worked "OK' but never worked great. They were very finicky and it was very basic as to what you could do anyway, which is why I went the route of a dedicated audio streaming system, the Logitech Squeezebox. Not sure if you are looking to spend anymore money, but they are a great route to go, if you are looking for a very capable (and good sounding) audio streaming solution!


----------



## viperflyer

recruit said:


> Hi viperflyer and welcome to the Shack :T have you emailed Onkyo support and asked them this question as it may be an issue that they could help with if there are not any other owners here that can help you here, I never managed to stream audio through my old 905 but I never really used it for that purpose but I have been doing it through my Arcam...


Thank you!

I have called Onkyo and had a ticket created earlier today. Unfortunately, the person I spoke with was not able to help me right away and assured that he will get back to me after researching the subject more. Seemed like he didn't know that WMP does not have FLAC support right out of the box. This is a weird issue as I am able to play FLAC through USB disk, after FLAC codec installation, I can see the FLAC files through the receiver, but it just doesn't play over the network - very weird. It plays all the other lossy formats. 

If it doesn't work then I might have to spend more money on other streaming dedicated solutions.


----------



## recruit

viperflyer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have called Onkyo and had a ticket created earlier today. Unfortunately, the person I spoke with was not able to help me right away and assured that he will get back to me after researching the subject more. Seemed like he didn't know that WMP does not have FLAC support right out of the box. This is a weird issue as I am able to play FLAC through USB disk, after FLAC codec installation, I can see the FLAC files through the receiver, but it just doesn't play over the network - very weird. It plays all the other lossy formats.
> 
> If it doesn't work then I might have to spend more money on other streaming dedicated solutions.


Let us know how you get on viperflyer as it will be interesting to find out what Onkyo say for others who may benefit on the forum


----------



## viperflyer

I had given up on streaming FLAC until today. It seems like without transcoding capability, it would be impossible to stream FLAC files out of the box. Recently I rebuilt my pc with 64bit OS, I tried FUPPES and am finally able to stream FLAC Files to my Onkyo. I did have to change the config file as it seems like FUPPES doesn't have streaming FLAC files turned on right out of the box. Attached below is my config file in case someone wants to try out FUPPES. I changed ENABLE_DLNA tag from FALSE to TRUE and removed all the other picture and movie file settings.

If you are trying to solve the same problem I had and if you want to try out this config, remember it won't allow you to stream images and movie files. While trying this new config file, change the shared directory path and make sure you save it in the FUPPES folder in USER\username\AppData\Roaming and rename file from txt to cfg. You will also need to rebuild the database.

Forgot to mention that for transcoding to work, one would need to download lame_enc.dll file and store it in the FUPPES install directory.


----------



## recruit

Thank you for sharing this information with us viperflyer :T


----------



## goat77

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and definately still learning. I just purchased a pc ultra 13 sub and looking to setup a 7.1 system using the MTS-01 speakers from SVS and was wondering if the TX-NR3007would be a good enough receiver for the setup that I am going to run. Any and all help is welcome. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jungle Jack

goat77 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and definately still learning. I just purchased a pc ultra 13 sub and looking to setup a 7.1 system using the MTS-01 speakers from SVS and was wondering if the TX-NR3007would be a good enough receiver for the setup that I am going to run. Any and all help is welcome. Thank you for your time.


Hello,
Goat77, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. The TX-NR3007 would be an excellent choice for your Speakers. The 3007 weighs over 50 pounds and has a very solid amplifier section that passed THX's stringent Ultra2 Plus Certification. 

Combined with the fantastic Subwoofer you have with Audyssey MultEQ XT, fantastic Video Processing, and one of the most comprehensive feature sets on the Market. I really think you would have a awesome HT if topped off with the 3007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## viperflyer

Welcome to HTS. 

I have used my Onkyo NR-3007 for both music listening and have enjoyed movies. I have been happy with it without any doubts. It costs much less than Denon and the sound quality is comparable. The speakers you are going with, seems decent - efficiency seems 87 dB - a little on a lower side for the price you would have to pay. This might be noticeable only if you prefer listening to music at low volume levels otherwise, I personally don't think it really matters that much when you are considering a powerful receiver such as 3007. Though, depending on your room, Onkyo has very powerful Audessey system to correct any issues with the room acoustics.

It has enough expandability for future when movies start getting released in PLIIz. Even without movies encoded with height channel, this AVR does a great job projecting vertical dimension to the soundtrack, though you need to purchase additional pair of surround speakers. 

It has plenty of HDMI inputs and a great video processor from HQV, which comes in handy if you have a good DVD collection and need them upconverted to enjoy on a FullHD screen. 

If you don't care for the height channel and second duplicating LFE channel, then I would still consider looking at Onkyo's earlier generation AVR TX-NR875 or NR905.

You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
With a Subwoofer like the PC13-Ultra, I would crossover everything at 80 Hz. By doing so, the 3007 will be relieved of low bass reproduction and have more current to drive the midrange and highs of the MTS-01. 

Even though the MTS-01 will go far lower than 80 Hz, SVS recommends an 80 Hz Crossover when combined with the 13 Ultra. As does THX and Audyssey in general practice. It really will give more headroom for all the Speakers and the Subwoofer is a gem.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

My friend has just purchased an Onkyo 3007 amp and said it most certainly is a step up in performance from his previous 905, he also said as soon as he connected it up to the internet it started to download updates to install, I presume they are firmware updates.

Why cant other companies be like this :scratch:


----------



## goat77

I just want to thank all of you for the replies. They were very helpful. I will be getting the receiver this month. Can't wait. Just have to wait a little bit on the speakers, everything adds up in a hurry LOL.


----------



## recruit

goat77 said:


> I just want to thank all of you for the replies. They were very helpful. I will be getting the receiver this month. Can't wait. Just have to wait a little bit on the speakers, everything adds up in a hurry LOL.


Great news goat77 :T let us know how you get on once you have it all?


----------



## goat77

Will do.


----------



## Cyranis

I have the 3007. At reference volume, playing the end of close encounters of the third kind, I clipped the amp. Other than that little hicup, the system is smooth, clean and powerful. I went ahead and added an Emotiva XPA-3, and havn't looked back since.

Samsung LN52B750U1FXZA 
Onkyo TX-NR3007 
Emotiva XPA-3 - Fronts and Center channel 
Oppo BDP-83 - Bluray 
SVSOUND MTS-01 - x2 Fronts 
SVSOUND MCS-01 - Center 
SVSOUND MBS-01 - x2 Surrounds SVSOUND 
PB-13 ULTRA - Subwoofer


----------



## Jungle Jack

Cyranis said:


> I have the 3007. At reference volume, playing the end of close encounters of the third kind, I clipped the amp. Other than that little hicup, the system is smooth, clean and powerful. I went ahead and added an Emotiva XPA-3, and havn't looked back since.


Hello,
What kind of Speakers are you using? Glad that the XPA-3 is treating you well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Thomasdk1405

Hi !
Currently I'm thinking about a 3007 or a 5007 but I'm very much in doubt here. On paper they look almost the same - but price is not. Another thing - will I be able to tell the difference on my speakers. I have a 7.1 setup - Monitor Audio Silvers (2007 - so not the new RX). S8 as front speakers, their center speaker and sfx's for the rest. The sub is the svs pb13 ultra + the svs AS-EQ1. Right now I got the Yamaha RX-V3800 - so the sound needs to be the same or better. I will not spend the extra cash if I don't have the speakers to tell the difference. 
Also just noticed the fine review on HomeCinemaChoice + the best receiver award 2009.
Has anyone here tried both ?
/Thomas


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The 5007 uses a Toroidal Transformer in addition to 2 secondary EL Core Transformers whereas the 3007 uses 3 EL Core Transformers. Also the 5007 uses a 32 bit Burr Brown DAC's while the 3007 uses 24 bit DAC's. Regardless, the difference in weight between the 5007 and 3007 is only a few pounds. They both even have the same rated Power Consumption (11.6 Amps)

With the Onkyo's, you would get both THX Processing and Audyssey MultEQ XT. While Yamaha's proprietary YPAO does a pretty good job, I really think Audyssey's MultEQ XT is superior. You would also get a more powerful Amplifier Section. However, the difference will not be huge.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

The 5007 really is a monster and has more than most would ever require, in fact all 3 models are THX Ultra 2 Plus rated which means they all have sufficient power to drive most speakers out there to reference levels and with Audyssey being the icing on the cake just finishing them off nicely, the other manufacturers really do have a hard time keeping up with Onkyo.


----------



## 1hagop

I hooked up my 5007 2 weeks ago and MAN does it smoke! I have Mythos 3 center, Mythos 6 Left and right, ProMonitor 800 middle and rear surrounds, Mythos Gem height,and 2 def tech reference subs. I re-watched transformers 2 and toward the end where the decepticon has the main characters parents trapped, right before bumble bee jumps him. The decepticon is swinging around a chain and you can actually hear the chain move front to middle to back to high back to front. It is amazing. Even my wife who said"what do you need that for" made the comment during Avatar " it sounds really good!"The setup was easy and instantly updated the firmware, and connected to internet radio. 
Also the upconversion to 1080P is really good. Honestly the difference is noticeable from the cable coming in. 
I would buy a second one right now. I have no experience with the 3007 or 1007 my last one was a 506. I have a thing for Onkyo, all the nick-nacks and power without the price. 
My room is 25x20x16 open to the kitchen (18') open to stairs and hallway.


----------



## Thomasdk1405

So in short - the 5007 is worth the extra cash ? I know it's not how it looks but how it sounds - but I kind of fell in love when I are saw pictures of the 5007 inside - just look like text book reference to me 
Also - not a single bad review found (not that I have that on the 1007/3007)
Think I'll turn to 5007 then - my wallet says 3007 but my heart say 5007 - and it's not that much more after all.


----------



## recruit

Thomasdk1405 said:


> So in short - the 5007 is worth the extra cash ? I know it's not how it looks but how it sounds - but I kind of fell in love when I are saw pictures of the 5007 inside - just look like text book reference to me
> Also - not a single bad review found (not that I have that on the 1007/3007)
> Think I'll turn to 5007 then - my wallet says 3007 but my heart say 5007 - and it's not that much more after all.


I think that is a good choice, otherwise you will always been wishing you had went for it in the beginning, at least like this you have the best :T


----------



## sportflyer

Is there a default settings list for this series of Models ? I downloaded the manual ahead and read it several times .The manual does not indicate the factory default settings for quite a few of the menu items . Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack

sportflyer said:


> Is there a default settings list for this series of Models ? I downloaded the manual ahead and read it several times .The manual does not indicate the factory default settings for quite a few of the menu items . Tks


Hello,
If you want to revert to default settings, you could perform a Full Reset. This would bring all settings back to how they are when removed from the box.

Have you purchased a used unit? Moreover, are there certain settings which are not the way you want them? If you could provide that information, it would help address whether or not this is the best course of action.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

I purchased a new unit. My HK7200 Receiver manual has the default setting shown after each adjustable function for all the menu items . I thought the Onkyo would do this as well. Not a big deal but it would be nice.


----------



## sportflyer

Onkyo states 140 watts for each of the channels ( 2 driven at a time) . What is the actual power when all are driven simultaneously ? 100W ? Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Which Model are you speaking of? Moreover, there have yet to be Bench Tests that I have seen of any of the 007 Series so far. That being said, they all received THX Ultra2 Plus Certification and with the exception of the TX-SR806, all of Onkyo's Ultra2 Certified AVR's have output at least 100 WPC when all channels driven.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

I am referring to NR3007


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
With the 3007, I am quite confident that it will be able to output 100 WPC 7 channels driven. I am reasonably confident it will be close when 9 channels driven.

However, without there being Bench Tests, I cannot say for sure. I can say that about the TX-SR876 as there have been Bench Tests. That being said, with the 3007 weighing close to 60 pounds, I really think it will not be far off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

The NR3007 is pretty heavy receiver , even heavier than my HK 7200 so I think with 5 channels driven it will surely output more than 100watts per channel. Also my Speakers are Def Tech + SVS Sub which are relatively efficient so I don't foresee any power issues. I was just interested to know whether there were some tests to show power output when all channels are driven simultaneously.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I would imagine that soon there will be Reviews available. With the exception of the TX-SR806, (which should have been Select 2 Plus like the 807) there has not been an THX Ultra2 Plus Onkyo that has not output at least 100 WPC 5 Channels Driven.

With your setup and excellent Subwoofer, the 5007 will be more than capable to provide a stunning HT experience. If you purchase from Newegg or other Retailers with good Return Policies, you can audition it in your HT and make sure it meets your needs with the only risk being Return Shipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

Thanks. I found that if you call the online authorized retailers many of them are willing to offer a better pricing than they published in their website often with free shipping.


----------



## recruit

sportflyer said:


> Thanks. I found that if you call the online authorized retailers many of them are willing to offer a better pricing than they published in their website often with free shipping.


There will always be haggling and some good prices can be had, so always worth asking


----------



## sportflyer

BTW how do I list my equipment below my messages so that people can help me better. I edited my profile with equip details but they don/t show up. Is there a particular thing I need to do? Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
You can add your equipment in your Signature. Just click on User CP and go from there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

*TX-NR3007 Bridging amps*

Since I am only using 5.1 configuration , there are extra amps that will be loafing . Does it make sense to bridge the amps for the front L & R channels ? Is it also possible to bridge the amps for the center channel? Any noticeable improvement in audio performance with this receiver when amps are bridged? I have all Def Tech speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
So long as your Speakers are 8 ohm Designs, Bridging does indeed output quite a bit more power. Enough to be noticeable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

You can only bridge the front L&R speakers on the 3007 and it is certainly worth a try especially if only using the amp in a 5.1 configuration...


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Well, finally there has been a Professional Review of the TX-NR5007. Sound & Vision preformed the Review and here is the link:http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/tests-reviews/receivers/2010/05/onkyo-tx-nr5007-av-receiver
Here is the Bench Test:http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr5007-av-receiver-test-bench
Here is the Bench Test of the TX-SR875:http://web4.soundandvisionmag.com/receivers/2463/test-bench-onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver.html

I must say that the 5 and 7 Channel Driven performance is a bit of a disappointment. In the Review, they attribute it to current limiting. (a Safety Measure) Regardless, however you want to slice it, the 5007 outputs half of the tested power of the TX-SR875 when tested into 5 and 7 Channels.

I am not sure if this is because this is a 9 Channel AVR whereas the 875/6 are 7 Channel, but I am honestly shocked at the Bench Test. I hope another Publication Bench Tests the 5007 and the results are better.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

*Re: Audessey setup in NR3007*

I just installed and configured the Receiver . I manually set the speaker size, distances etc and adjusted the speaker levels using the built in test tones. I was surprised that I hardly have to tweak any of the trim levels , just a slight tweak of the subwoofer level is needed. 

How do I see what the Receiver channel trim levels are for the speakers? I can't seem to find the menu item. It looks like I have to invoke the pink noise test to see the levels ? 

I am planning to start The Audyssey setup this week. 

a) Is there a setting for the master Volume control before starting the test? Should I use the pink nose test to set up 75db SPL using the RS meter and use that setting for Audyssey? 

b) I would like to check the Subwoofer gain setting before completing the whole 8 position setup .From the manual I need to do at least 3 positions before I can calculate and view results . I was wondering whether I should use the first 3 positions or repeat the test 3 times in same position before checking speaker distances and levels. 

Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Audessey setup in NR3007*



sportflyer said:


> I just installed and configured the Receiver . I manually set the speaker size, distances etc and adjusted the speaker levels using the built in test tones. I was surprised that I hardly have to tweak any of the trim levels , just a slight tweak of the subwoofer level is needed.
> 
> How do I see what the Receiver channel trim levels are for the speakers? I can't seem to find the menu item. It looks like I have to invoke the pink noise test to see the levels ?
> 
> I am planning to start The Audyssey setup this week.
> 
> a) Is there a setting for the master Volume control before starting the test? Should I use the pink nose test to set up 75db SPL using the RS meter and use that setting for Audyssey?
> 
> b) I would like to check the Subwoofer gain setting before completing the whole 8 position setup .From the manual I need to do at least 3 positions before I can calculate and view results . I was wondering whether I should use the first 3 positions or repeat the test 3 times in same position before checking speaker distances and levels.
> 
> Tks


Hello,
Audyssey handles all setup including Volume. Simply plug in the supplied Microphone and follow the On Screen Directions. Gain can be viewed, unless it has changed since my TX-SR875, by pressing CH SEL Button on your Remote and used the Left/Right Arrow buttons adjacent to raise or lower the gain.
Otherwise, this can be done through the On Screen Menu by selecting Speaker Setup and then Level Calibration
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

*Re: Audessey setup in NR3007*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Audyssey handles all setup including Volume. Simply plug in the supplied Microphone and follow the On Screen Directions. Gain can be viewed, unless it has changed since my TX-SR875, by pressing CH SEL Button on your Remote and used the Left/Right Arrow buttons adjacent to raise or lower the gain.
> Otherwise, this can be done through the On Screen Menu by selecting Speaker Setup and then Level Calibration
> Cheers,
> JJ


I finally got to run Audyssey today . It made a big difference to the sound. Never heard my system sound that good. The Movie "Master and Commander"sounded very good with total immersion of the sound  

Here are the readings I get :

Speaker L C R SL SR SW

Trim -4 -4 -3.5 -7 -6 -9.5

Xover 150 40 150 40 40 ---

Distance was very close to physical measurements.


I am surprised that the Main speakers crossed over at 150 hz even though they were powered BP2004 Towers ( their gains were set at at only 1/4 point , so I assume the woofers are not working at all ) but the Surrounds and Center speakers xover at 40HZ per Audyssey. 

I changed the xover of the center and surrounds speakers to 80 Hz but left the L/R at 150hz. Is that OK ? 

Should I reduce the subwoofer gain setting from center to about 10 clock , increase the gain of the Tower speakers a bit to lower the Xover to around 80 HZ and rerun Audyssey ? 

Does the Onkyo allow me to store more than one run of Audyssey? 

Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Audessey setup in NR3007*



sportflyer said:


> I finally got to run Audyssey today . It made a big difference to the sound. Never heard my system sound that good. The Movie "Master and Commander"sounded very good with total immersion of the sound
> 
> Here are the readings I get :
> 
> Speaker L C R SL SR SW
> 
> Trim -4 -4 -3.5 -7 -6 -9.5
> 
> Xover 150 40 150 40 40 ---
> 
> Distance was very close to physical measurements.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that the Main speakers crossed over at 150 hz even though they were powered BP2004 Towers ( their gains were set at at only 1/4 point , so I assume the woofers are not working at all ) but the Surrounds and Center speakers xover at 40HZ per Audyssey.
> 
> I changed the xover of the center and surrounds speakers to 80 Hz but left the L/R at 150hz. Is that OK ?
> 
> Should I reduce the subwoofer gain setting from center to about 10 clock , increase the gain of the Tower speakers a bit to lower the Xover to around 80 HZ and rerun Audyssey ?
> 
> Does the Onkyo allow me to store more than one run of Audyssey?
> 
> Tks


Hello,
I would absolutely switch your Mains to 80 Hz. Moreover, I would set all Speakers to 80 Hz. 150 Hz is definitely not a frequency where you want a Subwoofer operating ideally. I would probably raise the levels of your Mains. What level do you have the Speakers set to?

Now, if you were using tiny Satellite Speakers, you have no other recourse but to task the Subwoofer with being active as you would have a huge whole in your Frequency Response if the Subwoofer was set at 80 Hz and the Speakers only play down to 150 Hz. As many of the budget 5.1 Speaker Packages use Speakers that only go down to 150 Hz. Most of these Packages use 8" Subwoofers that do not go down to 20 Hz.

With your Speakers, I would absolutely crossover all Speakers at 80 Hz. Definitely not any higher, You might want to experiment and try lowering the XO on your Mains as they are capable of playing pretty low. Trust your Ears. Also, if you have an SPL Meter, it really is a handy thing to have. Many people use SPL Meter's to make sure all Speakers are set to 75 db's when running Test Tones. Audyssey usually nails it, but there are times it does not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

*Re: Audessey setup in NR3007*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would absolutely switch your Mains to 80 Hz. Moreover, I would set all Speakers to 80 Hz. 150 Hz is definitely not a frequency where you want a Subwoofer operating ideally. I would probably raise the levels of your Mains. What level do you have the Speakers set to?
> 
> Now, if you were using tiny Satellite Speakers, you have no other recourse but to task the Subwoofer with being active as you would have a huge whole in your Frequency Response if the Subwoofer was set at 80 Hz and the Speakers only play down to 150 Hz. As many of the budget 5.1 Speaker Packages use Speakers that only go down to 150 Hz. Most of these Packages use 8" Subwoofers that do not go down to 20 Hz.
> 
> With your Speakers, I would absolutely crossover all Speakers at 80 Hz. Definitely not any higher, You might want to experiment and try lowering the XO on your Mains as they are capable of playing pretty low. Trust your Ears. Also, if you have an SPL Meter, it really is a handy thing to have. Many people use SPL Meter's to make sure all Speakers are set to 75 db's when running Test Tones. Audyssey usually nails it, but there are times it does not.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Can I lower the main speaker's XO to 80HZ without running Audyssey again ? ( I did not do it because I thought its not good to lower XO but OK to increase XO after an Audyssey run ) . All speakers were set to 75db manually using the receivers test tones and RS SPL Meter prior to running Audyssey. 

Maybe the Mains woofer levels were set too low ( < 20 % of max setting) when I ran Audyssey. I should really kick up the main Speaker gain setting to approx 35% , lower the gain setting of Subwoofer by 20% and rerun Audyssey? 

Tks


----------



## tonyvdb

When you ran Audyssey how many positions did your read? I find it odd that it set your speakers to 150Hz.


----------



## sportflyer

tonyvdb said:


> When you ran Audyssey how many positions did your read? I find it odd that it set your speakers to 150Hz.


I ran all 8 positions. I am also very surprised that it set my mains xo to 150HZ. I expected it to be at 40HZ like the other speakers. I did set the woofer level gain very low but theorectically that should not matter as I have told by Def Tech that the xo to the woofer is 80 HZ. . Maybe I should run Audyssey again with higher setting for the woofer gain for 3 position to check settings before going for all 8 positions.


----------



## tonyvdb

40Hz is too low and as Jack has suggested, setting all the crossovers to 80Hz is the best and will give you the best results. You should not need to re run Audyssey again unless you think something is wrong with how it sounds.


----------



## sportflyer

I found the problem. The Tower speakers' gain setting was set too low. I increased the gain to about about 11 oclock position and ran Audyssey again. This time Audyssey detected the main speakers' xo as 40hz along with the other speakers. I then manually adjusted all the xo to 80hz using the Rcvrs speaker setting. I think it is now working just fine. Tks to all .


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I really think you are going to love your setup now that you have Calibrated and have everything set. One last thing, change the LPF of LFE to 120 Hz if it is set at 80 Hz. The default on the x05 and x06 is 80 Hz. I am not positive it is the same on the 007 Series, but I would guess it is still at 80 Hz. If the GUI is similar to the 875, you will see the LPF of LFE on the Speaker Configuration Submenu.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really think you are going to love your setup now that you have Calibrated and have everything set. One last thing, change the LPF of LFE to 120 Hz if it is set at 80 Hz. The default on the x05 and x06 is 80 Hz. I am not positive it is the same on the 007 Series, but I would guess it is still at 80 Hz. If the GUI is similar to the 875, you will see the LPF of LFE on the Speaker Configuration Submenu.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yes. I changed the LPF of LFE to 120 hz. I did this before Audyssey calib. I would re check anyway in case Audyssey reset it . Tks

I notice that with TV programs the bass is too overwhelming , so I changed the Audyssey Reference from 0db to 10db . This make it much better. 
I need to put in a DVD to check whether this is only a TV programming mix issue. 
If it programming related is there a way to set the -10 db offset only for TV at the source level?


----------



## sportflyer

*Audyssey Reference offset*

Is it possible to get to the Audyssey Reference offset using the "Audio" button on the Onkyo remote? 

I have defaulted the Audyssey Reference Offset to 5db so TV programming is not so bassy but when I view movies 0db is the correct setting, so I would like to get to this setting with the least amount of button pressing  

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am not entirely sure as your Model is newer than mine. You might be able to do a Macro on the Remote Control to handle the steps to accomplish this. Consult the Remote Control Manual.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

Yes , a macro would be the solution. TKs


----------



## sportflyer

*Re: System turn on speed*

I notice there is a whole lot of handshake going on between the Receiver, Motorola STB ( other program sources as well) and the Plasma monitor resulting in a lengthy time before the source program shows up. Is this a consequence of using HDMI connections through the receiver ? 

The current turn on sequence using Harmony 720 Remote is Rcvr, Source component, Plasma) .

This was never the case when I connected video signals from the source components directly to the Plasma Display and only use the HK AVR 7200 Receiver for Audio switching only . I had to go this way because the AVR 7200 did not have HDMI . This type of connection was much faster than the current setup . 

Anyway to speed up the startup time besides tweaking the power on and commend delays for each device ?

Tks


----------



## wiggum

I have had my TX-NR3007 around the first day of release. Tonight I went to watch TV and it was working fine for about 3-4 minutes. Then I had a bunch of lines going up and down the screen. The TV image was frozen on the screen. I shut the Receiver down and turned it back on. The same lines were there, and this time instead of the TV image it was the Onkyo image frozen. In the background the sound works fine, just the image is stuck on whatever the first thing it sees is. I also tried resetting the unit with the VCR/standby method. Same problem. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Try unplugging the Power Cable from the back of the 3007. It almost always fixes such "Ghosts in the Machine"
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wiggum

I did try that last night before posting. I tried the receiver again this morning and it was working fine. I really need to sit down and use it for a few hours to see if it repeats.


----------



## recruit

I would also see if there are any firmware updates for the 3007 as Onkyo's AVR's are pretty stable and this might be a firmware issue, worth checking and maybe firing an email off to there support teams, but JJ is right usually a complete powere down and removing the chord solves most issues


----------



## wiggum

Tried the 3007 again tonight and after about 10 minutes (I assume when it heats up) I start getting glitches in the unit. I guess I have just send it off to Onkyo for repair.


----------



## recruit

wiggum said:


> Tried the 3007 again tonight and after about 10 minutes (I assume when it heats up) I start getting glitches in the unit. I guess I have just send it off to Onkyo for repair.


I think that is the best option, certainly sounds faulty


----------



## wiggum

Sent it off today. Cost me 50 dollars to ship it to United Radio in Syracuse NY. Ouch.

Was talking to Onkyo about the problem and they said there is no possible way this unit overheats, but either way it is covered. Hopefully nothing too big was wrong with it and can easily be fixed. They said 7-10 day turn around time unless part needed is out of stock.


----------



## recruit

Hopefully all is well when returned and then you can sit back and enjoy it :T


----------



## wiggum

Well, I sent it off to repair. Found out that the place I bought it from stated they were an authorized dealer and I had full manufacturers warranty, but in fact it turned out they were not (They said that they were authorized at the time and were not told it was removed). I had the receiver sitting in the repair place (Wanted 150.00 to fix.) The place I ordered it from gave me some options. 1. Repair the unit at the companies cost and I wouldn't be covered after that. 2. Return unit for a full refund (Unit was about 9 months old.)

I decided on the full refund at this point. My friend has the same receiver (bought same day as mine) and has had problems from day one. (On screen menus will not show up.)


----------



## Jungle Jack

wiggum said:


> Well, I sent it off to repair. Found out that the place I bought it from stated they were an authorized dealer and I had full manufacturers warranty, but in fact it turned out they were not (They said that they were authorized at the time and were not told it was removed). I had the receiver sitting in the repair place (Wanted 150.00 to fix.) The place I ordered it from gave me some options. 1. Repair the unit at the companies cost and I wouldn't be covered after that. 2. Return unit for a full refund (Unit was about 9 months old.)
> 
> I decided on the full refund at this point. My friend has the same receiver (bought same day as mine) and has had problems from day one. (On screen menus will not show up.)


Hello,
That is both unfortunate and surprising to hear. Let alone that both you and your friend have both experienced issues. Did he also purchase his Onkyo from the same Store?

Regardless, I really have been following the reliability of the 007 Series quite closely spanning many Owner's Forums and other Sources and I have not come across a high level of QC issues. Truly if I had come across major issues, I would never recommend them. We have absolutely no financial inducement to recommend any Product here. It is just Onkyo provides a price to performance ratio that is truly all but impossible to beat. And when purchased from an Authorized Dealer, a 2 Year Warranty to provide a safety net. 

It is quite important to follow the Manufacturer's Placement Requirements. Especially with upper tier Onkyo Models as they do run hotter than some. If you think Onkyo's run hot, you would be shocked how hot Megadollar Class A Krell Amplifiers run. And many other Amplifiers as well.

Again, I truly am sorry you are in the situation that you are in. I never do provide links to AVR's that are not from Authorized Dealers. Mostly because of Warranty Coverage. However, there is the real issue of where these Grey Market AVR's come from. And how they were treated when being transshiped all over.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wiggum

Yeah my friend and I bought it at the same time and place. I haven't decided just yet what to get. It might be another Onkyo. I really want to see what the Denon 4311 series will be like when it is released. For now I moved the Onkyo 606 from my bedroom to the TV room until I decide. I originally had the Denon 3808 and moved up to the 3007. 

Loved the Onkyo until I had this problem. Now it is back to doing tons of research to find what I want.


----------



## tonyvdb

How about buying the 5007 from accessories4less for the same as you payed for your new 3007, They are factory refurbished units and come with the full warrentee. You get an even better receiver for the money.


----------



## recruit

Yes I agree with Tony, why let this bad unfortunate experience put you off what is a great receiver, like the link Tony has given fully authorised dealer and good pricing, Denon make good kit too but when you consider what you get from Onkyo they then begin to look overpriced...I owned a 905 and it was a brilliant amp!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
It does seem suspicious that both you and your friend purchased from the same Dealer which was unauthorized to sell Onkyo and both had major issues. Transshipping really is a major issue for CE Companies. 

While on their Websites they all make it quite clear that the Warranty is only applicable when purchased from Authorized Dealers, they realize that many Customers who purchased from these unauthorized Dealers will never buy from that Brand again when Warranty coverage is denied.

Again, a major issue for CE Companies when dealing with Components that are Grey Market, is where these Components originated from. Some even come from out of the United States. While some are smaller Authorized Dealers which need to meet an order quota sell large numbers Wholesale to Internet Audio Sites.
However, some unscrupulous Websites knowingly sell damaged or poorly handled Components as well.

The AVR-4310 is a nice unit, but only weighs 34.8 Pounds. For 2000 Dollars, that is definitely on the lightweight end. Denon's 1,200 Dollar AVR-3805 weighed 38 Pounds for comparisons sake. 

Compared to the 3007, you lose THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, 2 less channels of Amplification, 1 Subwoofer Input compared to 2, and a much less powerful Amplifier Section. And it will cost more.

I understand after your experience that you would be reticent to purchase another Onkyo AVR. However, I really think if purchased from an Authorized Dealer you would have a far different experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wiggum

I'm not making any decisions just yet and I'm not counting out Onkyo, but I just want to see what is new on the near horizon. Summer is here and I don't get to watch as many movies/TV so waiting a month or two to see what I'm interested in won't be the worst thing.


----------



## sga2

tonyvdb said:


> How about buying the 5007 from accessories4less for the same as you payed for your new 3007, They are factory refurbished units and come with the full warrentee. You get an even better receiver for the money.


Anyone with experience with factory refurb AVR's - Onkyo or otherwise? That price for 5007 seems too good to be true. What's the catch?

sga2


----------



## recruit

sga2 said:


> Anyone with experience with factory refurb AVR's - Onkyo or otherwise? That price for 5007 seems too good to be true. What's the catch?
> 
> sga2



There is no catch, from the feedback of members from the forum like Tony it is reputable company and are authorised Onkyo suppliers.


----------



## sga2

I meant, what is the catch buying refurb AVR's? Are these just demo models that have been run into the ground in some showroom (or fell out of the box in transit, or someone returned after their kid spilled OJ on the circuit board) and have had a few cosmetic repairs? Can one expect a like-new product with a reasonable service life (10+ years)? I love Onkyo and have been eyeballing the 007 series to replace my 10 yr old Onkyo. The normal street price for the 5007 is out of my budget. For $2000, I could get this and an Emo amp. 

What are chances I'd be sending this out 2-3 times to fix some hidden problem. Do factory refurbs have a good track record?

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## tonyvdb

Some were over stock returns or something was wrong with them and they get sent back to Onkyo for repairs and then are sent to places like Accssesories4less, They come with a full warentee and with all original packaging.
Refurbished or "B" stock is a great way to get a fantastic deal.


----------



## Jungle Jack

sga2 said:


> I meant, what is the catch buying refurb AVR's? Are these just demo models that have been run into the ground in some showroom (or fell out of the box in transit, or someone returned after their kid spilled OJ on the circuit board) and have had a few cosmetic repairs? Can one expect a like-new product with a reasonable service life (10+ years)? I love Onkyo and have been eyeballing the 007 series to replace my 10 yr old Onkyo. The normal street price for the 5007 is out of my budget. For $2000, I could get this and an Emo amp.
> 
> What are chances I'd be sending this out 2-3 times to fix some hidden problem. Do factory refurbs have a good track record?
> 
> Thanks,
> sga2


Hello,
I have literally helped dozens of friends and family build HT's based around B-Stock Onkyo AVR's. At least 90% of the time, I did the Setup and unpackaged everything. 

There has not been a single time that an Onkyo B-Stock has not looked indistinguishable from a Brand New Onkyo. In addition, there has not been a single AVR failure in all of the HT's that I have put together.

Sometimes the B-Stocks actually are simply overstock that has since been discontinued. Others have been returns or early failures. Regardless, all that I have seen have been reconditioned including updating the Firmware.

Regardless, some will remain reticent or downright against purchasing "used" AVR's. All I can say is that aside from the Box being different, I have never noticed a difference. Moreover, the savings are massive. Truly allowing people to purchase much higher Series of an AVR lineup for the same amount or less than MSRP on an Entry Level Model.

The only real downside is that the Warranty on Onkyo's goes from 2 years to 1 year. However, with the large savings, an Aftermarket Warranty can be purchased lasting far longer than the A-Stock while still saving hundreds of Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop

I purchased a 5007 from Accessories4less about 6 months ago and have never looked back. Everything was there and not a scratch on it all accessories included and professionally packaged. Good shipping and customer service. Has worked perfect since I did the firmware updates the very first minute I had it hooked up. Also I have a two 607's same story perfect in every way.
Also they have an ebay store. The price is the same however, shipping is more expensive on ebay. But with 8% bing cashback you pay $30 more shipping but get $125 cashback, net savings $95! Bing ends July 30, so if you want the deal do your research and buy!


----------



## recruit

I wish we got these bargains over in the UK


----------



## sga2

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have literally helped dozens of friends and family build HT's based around B-Stock Onkyo AVR's. At least 90% of the time, I did the Setup and unpackaged everything.
> 
> There has not been a single time that an Onkyo B-Stock has not looked indistinguishable from a Brand New Onkyo. In addition, there has not been a single AVR failure in all of the HT's that I have put together.
> 
> Sometimes the B-Stocks actually are simply overstock that has since been discontinued. Others have been returns or early failures. Regardless, all that I have seen have been reconditioned including updating the Firmware.
> 
> Regardless, some will remain reticent or downright against purchasing "used" AVR's. All I can say is that aside from the Box being different, I have never noticed a difference. Moreover, the savings are massive. Truly allowing people to purchase much higher Series of an AVR lineup for the same amount or less than MSRP on an Entry Level Model.
> 
> The only real downside is that the Warranty on Onkyo's goes from 2 years to 1 year. However, with the large savings, an Aftermarket Warranty can be purchased lasting far longer than the A-Stock while still saving hundreds of Dollars.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Current pricing has 3007 at ~$1050 and 5007 at ~$1350. Most of reviews I've read say that the cost increase from 3007 to 5007 was not worth it, but those are based on "street" prices. With these prices from accessories4less in mind, does anyone think the additional features (most notably toroidal xfrmr and 32-bit DAC) are worth $300? I'm leaning toward the 3007, but I have no idea how much difference the 32-bit DAC is over the 24-bit DAC. For what it's worth, this will be driving Klipsch Reference speakers (RF-3 fronts , RC-52 center, and RS-42 surrounds) for 90% HT.

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## recruit

The point that would win me over is having the Toroidal transformer and that extra bit of power where needed, the current will be also slightly higher and better for slightly heavier loads, some have said that there really is not much difference in sound between 24bit and 32bit DAC's, but my thought is that they were using these to help with jitter levels but I doubt you will notice.


----------



## Jungle Jack

sga2 said:


> Current pricing has 3007 at ~$1050 and 5007 at ~$1350. Most of reviews I've read say that the cost increase from 3007 to 5007 was not worth it, but those are based on "street" prices. With these prices from accessories4less in mind, does anyone think the additional features (most notably toroidal xfrmr and 32-bit DAC) are worth $300? I'm leaning toward the 3007, but I have no idea how much difference the 32-bit DAC is over the 24-bit DAC. For what it's worth, this will be driving Klipsch Reference speakers (RF-3 fronts , RC-52 center, and RS-42 surrounds) for 90% HT.
> 
> Thanks,
> sga2


Sga2,
I really think the 3007 would be more than capable for you. Klipsch's really are so efficient and easy to drive that I would not be too concerned about the Toroidal Transformer in the 5007. The nicer DAC Board might be nice, but all current Media Formats are based off 24 Bit. I would put the 300 Dollars towards Movies.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2

Jungle Jack said:


> Sga2,
> I really think the 3007 would be more than capable for you. Klipsch's really are so efficient and easy to drive that I would not be too concerned about the Toroidal Transformer in the 5007. The nicer DAC Board might be nice, but all current Media Formats are based off 24 Bit. I would put the 300 Dollars towards Movies.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks. I was thinking about applying the $300 savings towards an Emotiva XPA-3, which may render the toroid xfrmr benefit moot anyway. Thanks for the tip on 24-bit. I think that seals the deal...

Regards,
sga2


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02

I have the 1007. I puchased it for X-mas and just hooked it up about a month ago. I was really disaponited in the power of the 1007. I went from an onkyo tx-nr801 100 x 7 and used 4 seaprate old school onkyo m-501's 150 x 2 amps to power the speakers. Sold the 801 and the amps to get the 1007,thinking I wouldn't notice the difference going from the 150 watt amps to the 135 watt 1007. Boy was I worng, Emo amps will be 1st on my X-mas list this year.


----------



## 1hagop

Also before you pull the trigger on the 3007, think about buyers remorse. The main reason I went with the 5007 is because if I did not I knew a little while after my purchase I would have said to myself " should have bought the best!" I know the $300 for the emotiva is a good choice but just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02

1hagop said:


> Also before you pull the trigger on the 3007, think about buyers remorse. The main reason I went with the 5007 is because if I did not I knew a little while after my purchase I would have said to myself " should have bought the best!" I know the $300 for the emotiva is a good choice but just thought I would throw that out there.


Yea, dont settle for the 3007 if you really want the 5007. I really regret buying the 1007 and not going with 3007. The 5007 was just way out of my budget.


----------



## sga2

I understand about buyer's remorse... went through that with my TV (2 TV's ago) when I intentionally stepped down (and gave up some significant features/size) to save money. But I try to be pragmatic when purchasing components and in this case I can't see $300 worth of benefit from 3007 to 5007, particularly when I can get a 3007 and an Emo XPA-3 for about $250 more than the 5007 alone.

Thanks for the thoughts, though.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## recruit

I'm sure you will be more than happy with the 3007, my friend has one and loves it, he runs M&K speakers S125's and finds no need for external amplification but with the pre-outs you will have the room for expansion :T


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02

if you can wait the 3008 adds audyssey multEQ XT and hdmi v1.4a for the same retail price of the 3007, plus a host of other features
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sga2

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> if you can wait the 3008 adds audyssey multEQ XT and hdmi v1.4a for the same retail price of the 3007, plus a host of other features
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good points, but all of the x007 series have multEQ XT and I am not terribly interested in HDMA 1.4 for the forseeable future. Also, I'm not sure how quickly x008 refurbs will be available (at these prices) though I am hoping - but not counting on - x007 series to drop in price a little once x008's are out. In any case, I'm keeping a sharp eye on inventory and will snatch one (probably 3007) when they start getting low.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I really think the 007 Series are great values that are only going to get better. I still think the TX-SR875/876 and TX-NR905/906 provided a bit more power. The Bench Test of the 875 on Sound & Vision is one of the best I have ever seen for a 7 Channels Driven output (128 Watts). I really think the better 7 channel output is a corollary to the 007 Series switching to 9 Channel Amplifiers.

If not planning on using 9.1, I would still give a hard look at the TX-SR876 as they seem to be available again on Club Onkyo with an additional 20% off. AC4L has had some 876's available as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02

sga2 said:


> Gooid points, but all of the x007 series have multEQ XT and I am not terribly interested in HDMA 1.4 for the forseeable future. Also, I'm not sure how quickly x008 refurbs will be available (at these prices) though I am hoping - but not counting on - x007 series to drop in price a little once x008's are out. In any case, I'm keeping a sharp eye on inventory and will snatch one (probably 3007) when they start getting low.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


Man i'm getting lost looking at all these AVR's, LOL. One of the reasons I went with the 1007 over the 807 was the Audyssey MultEQ XT in the 1007.


----------



## sga2

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> Man i'm getting lost looking at all these AVR's, LOL. One of the reasons I went with the 1007 over the 807 was the Audyssey MultEQ XT in the 1007.


Me, too.


----------



## sga2

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really think the 007 Series are great values that are only going to get better. I still think the TX-SR875/876 and TX-NR905/906 provided a bit more power. The Bench Test of the 875 on Sound & Vision is one of the best I have ever seen for a 7 Channels Driven output (128 Watts). I really think the better 7 channel output is a corollary to the 007 Series switching to 9 Channel Amplifiers.
> 
> If not planning on using 9.1, I would still give a hard look at the TX-SR876 as they seem to be available again on Club Onkyo with an additional 20% off. AC4L has had some 876's available as well.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Well... the 876 at 800 is mighty tempting. Though, at this point, I am planning to get an Emo amp for power across the front 3 channels, and I am assuming the 3007 will have more than enough in the tank to handle the 4 surrounds. Looking at feature set alone, would price difference between 876 ($800) and 3007 ($1050) be worth the jump? Looking at some key features:


Good DAC - tie
Audessey multiEQ XT - tie
Good HDMI 1.3 repeater - 3007 has v1.3a, 876 has 1.3 (from what I can tell there is virtually no difference)
7 channels (not planning to use 9 channels) - I suppose 3007 would allow me to bridge the front channels whilst I wait for the Emo amp to arrive... 
Dual independant sub outs is a plus - 876 has only one sub out, does MultiEQ TX on 3007 calibrate each sub differently?
Good video upscaling - looks like same for both (HQV Reon)
Audessy/Dolby Dynamic Volume - not sure how well this feature really works, if it works well it is certainly something to factor as 876 does not appear to have
Audio streaming, internet radio, iPod - non factor for me, will never be used
Remote/OSD features - 3007 definitely has an edge, but I don't know how well these work and if there is enough difference to be worth factoring into the decision

I'm still leaning toward 3007, but I hate to throw away $250 on features that I won't use or that don't really work very well. Am I missing anything? 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack

sga2 said:


> Well... the 876 at 800 is mighty tempting. Though, at this point, I am planning to get an Emo amp for power across the front 3 channels, and I am assuming the 3007 will have more than enough in the tank to handle the 4 surrounds. Looking at feature set alone, would price diffeence between 876 ($800) and 3007 ($1050) be worth the jump? Looking at some key features:
> 
> 
> Good DAC - tie
> Audessey multiEQ XT - tie
> Good HDMI 1.3 repeater - 3007 has v1.3a, 876 has 1.3 (from what I can tell there is virtually no difference)
> 7 channels (not planning to use 9 channels) - I suppose 3007 would allow me to bridge the front channels whilst I wait for the Emo amp to arrive...
> Dual independant sub outs is a plus - 876 has only one sub out, does MultiEQ TX on 3007 calibrate each sub differently?
> Good video upscaling - looks like same for both (HQV Reon)
> Audessy/Dolby Dynamic Volume - not sure how well this feature really works, if it works well it is certainly something to factor as 876 does not appear to have
> Audio streaming, internet radio, iPod - non factor for me, will never be used
> Remote/OSD features - 3007 definitely has an edge, but I don't know how well these work and if there is enough difference to be worth factoring into the decision
> 
> I'm still leaning toward 3007, but I hate to throw away $250 on features that I won't use or that don't really work very well. Am I missing anything?
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


Hello,
You have all of the bases covered. I personally prefer the Remote on the 876 over the current one. Unless you are using really inefficient Speakers, you really might not need an outboard Amplifier. Especially when using a Subwoofer.

The Dual Subwoofer Outputs with individual Calibration is a definite plus to the 007 Series. As is Ethernet Firmware Updates. I guess if you are 100% going to be adding an Amplifier, the 007 Series would be the way to go. Audyssey Dynamic Volume is loved by many, loathed by some.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jwhite8086

hello Im in the 3007 club now that I used my Frys warrantee to trade up from the 875 because it was on sale for $899 and i paid $999 for the 875. So far the 3007 has a clearer soundstage and the volume after using the audessy is a lot louder, the 875 seemed like it went into volume compression after passing +2 and the 3007 just gets louder and louder all the way to +17 the sound of the computer music streaming sounds better when the reciever is controlling ,but easier to search and play if doing it on the pc. The Audessy crossed over the fronts at 50hz when the 875 set them at full. also I had a very bad hum whitch I did not notice with the 875 ,found out it was the comcast cable and fixed it by running comcast through the surge protector.

Are there any things you have found out about the 3007 like secret menus or settings that I might pass over but should really be set ?


----------



## jwhite8086

And the buzz came back the very next day . I could of swore I fixed it but as soon as i turned the xbox on the buz came back and when I unpluged the cablle tv it stoped I did not fix it 

But I did notice that if I loosen the f-type connecter a litttle the buzzing stops and if I wiggle it it starts again so when I loosen the connectors and be verry carefull the buzzing stops and the cable still works
.

...now I cant make it buzz again .. What is going on


----------



## sga2

jwhite8086 said:


> hello Im in the 3007 club now that I used my Frys warrantee to trade up from the 875 because it was on sale for $899 and i paid $999 for the 875. So far the 3007 has a clearer soundstage and the volume after using the audessy is a lot louder, the 875 seemed like it went into volume compression after passing +2 and the 3007 just gets louder and louder all the way to +17 the sound of the computer music streaming sounds better when the reciever is controlling ,but easier to search and play if doing it on the pc. The Audessy crossed over the fronts at 50hz when the 875 set them at full. also I had a very bad hum whitch I did not notice with the 875 ,found out it was the comcast cable and fixed it by running comcast through the surge protector.
> 
> Are there any things you have found out about the 3007 like secret menus or settings that I might pass over but should really be set ?


Sweet deal... They are already sold out of the 3007 & 5007 in my area. I'm keeping my eye on accessories4less. Still $1050, which is a good price but I'd loved to have been able to take advantage of the Fry's sale and have another $150 to put toward other gear...

sga2


----------



## recruit

jwhite8086 said:


> And the buzz came back the very next day . I could of swore I fixed it but as soon as i turned the xbox on the buz came back and when I unpluged the cablle tv it stoped I did not fix it
> 
> But I did notice that if I loosen the f-type connecter a litttle the buzzing stops and if I wiggle it it starts again so when I loosen the connectors and be verry carefull the buzzing stops and the cable still works
> .
> 
> ...now I cant make it buzz again .. What is going on


Sounds like mains hum, If I was you I would remove all cables and tidy them up keeping mains away from equipment leads and also check that all connections are correctly fitted and then try again, if you are OK it might be worth fitting a new F connector to your cable box and cut the core cable just above the top of connector, then try and see if all is well...


----------



## jwhite8086

recruit said:


> If I was you I would remove all cables and tidy them up keeping mains away from equipment leads and ...


I did seperate all my signal from power cables and I havent had the buzz again ,thanks

Does the 3007 use the sub LPF only on LFE tracks, and not on every thing else ? 

The subs do calibrate seperately distance , level and eq , but I think the crossover does not work like the 875 , it goes from 80hz to 120hz but I still here low voices coming from the subs when set to 80hz and cant here more low midrange when set at 120hz . Its like it does not work.


----------



## winstonsmith

Well I've joined the club with the purchase of the TX-NR5007. I love the sound, but I'm flummoxed as to how to get networking running. I have it hooked up to a Windows 7 machine, but I get "server error" instead of music. Undoubtedly it's due to my complete lack of networking knowledge (sigh). 

Anyway, that's something I can work on. 

I loved my AVR-630, but this is superior and having a computer, SACD capable player, PS3 and on and on meant I needed HDMI in a big way. 

Now to build some proper speakers and I'm good!


----------



## recruit

Hello and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

Make sure that you have the settings correct on the PC and that is in the networking part of windows, you need to make sure that any Firewalls are set to allow the Onkyo to talk to your PC, look up under adding new devices and that should help you a long the way.

Oh and congratulations on your purchase it is a mighty fine amp


----------



## 1hagop

Question: Would I gain anything by adding an outboard amp to my set up. Example Emotiva UPA7 or two XPA 5's. Or other... suggestions...

My current setup:
Onkyo 5007
3 - Def Tech Mythos 8 LCR
6 - Def Tech BP2X rear, side & height surrounds.
3 - CSS SDX 15" subs. two sonotubes w/EP4000 and SMS-1, one cube EP2500.

Is is worth the money? 
How can I trigger the amp on since zone 2 and 3 are being used for other rooms?
Do you recommend an outboard amp with this receiver?
What will I really gain if anything?
Should I just stop spending money and be happy?

I am happy with my setup but have some extra money to splurge with, so spend here or elsewhere?


----------



## tonyvdb

The 5007 is a very capable amp and I highly dout that you would hear any difference adding an external amp.


----------



## jwhite8086

winstonsmith said:


> Well I've joined the club with the purchase of the TX-NR5007. I love the sound, but I'm flummoxed as to how to get networking running. I have it hooked up to a Windows 7 machine, but I get "server error" instead of music.


If you still havent got it streaming try finding this page, Thats what worked for me.


----------



## recruit

It will more than likely be those settings above that need changing.


----------



## sga2

Accessories4Less recently dropped price for 3007 refurb to *$999*. As of today it is listed as "Almost Sold Out" (I've been looking for ~1 month and this is new development). Anyone that is on the fence should give this serious consideration. I just placed an order for mine!

sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Wow. 999 is a smoking deal for the 3007. It definitely makes it the best AVR for under a grand, Though, I actually still might rather have the TX-SR876 for 799 Brand New from AC4L.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## m4cca

Hi all.
Does anyone use any of these receivers with a panasonic bd player? 
I have a 1007 paired with a bd85 and I have problems with the hdmi switching. I am trying to find out a way around the problem.

Andy


----------



## sga2

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Wow. 999 is a smoking deal for the 3007. It definitely makes it the best AVR for under a grand, Though, I actually still might rather have the TX-SR876 for 799 Brand New from AC4L.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hard to argue that. You can't go wrong with either choice. 

sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I should also point out that Newegg is selling A-Stock 3007's for 1099 with 10 Dollar Shipping. For Florida Residents like myself, you actually can get the A-Stock from Newegg for only about 20 Dollars more due to Accessories4less being in Orlando, Florida which means I would have to pay Sales Tax.

I am seriously pondering picking up either a 3007 from Newegg or a 5007 from AC4L to replace my beloved 875. What is holding me back is I am pretty stuck with running 5.1 due to the size of the Martin Logan Electrostatic Speakers that I use,

With this being the case, Audyssey DSX does not come into play. This leaves Audyssey Dynamic Volume, and Internet Radio/Firmware Updates being the main attractions. I have spent the past few days debating this without coming to a decision. I also like that the 875 was Manufactured in Japan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Go on you know you want to Jack, I find that Dolby Volume is a superb inclusion in these amps as well :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
John, Dolby Volume/Audyssey Volume is excellent indeed. If the prices on these AVR's were not so absurd, I would/should get an SSP. Problem is, I have yet to see these Models being blown out like the 3007 and 5007 have been.

Amongst my super A/V geek friends, they scoff at the fact I use an AVR when I have 9+ Channels of outboard Amplification. As I have said prior, the purchase of the 875 was due to impatience, I had intended to get a DTC-9.8 or PR-SC885 at the time but they were literally impossible to find in my area.

The 875 has been an excellent SSP. And if I had different Speakers, I would have switched out Processors long ago. Decisions. Decisions.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I think I am going to pick up a TX-NR3007 or 5007. It is something I have been debating for some time. My primary holdup is I am running 5.1 and really do not see that changing due to the type of Speakers I am using.
Moreover, I have outboard Amplification for up to 9 Channels so like my 875, I will probably never even hook up Speakers to either the 3007 or 5007.

My TX-SR875 has been absolutely fantastic. In truth, all I will gain by this is Audyssey Volume, Dolby Volume,
Audyssey Dynamic EQ, and Internet Radio. I wish I could run DSX, but spending 4000 Dollars on Height and or Width Speakers is hard to justify. Moreover, I really do not think I could even make it fit in my HT as they are 5 Feet Tall.

With my PS3 having the ability to be a Media Server, the decision is even further clouded. I really have been struggling with this decision. 
Any and all thoughts would be appreciated.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I think I am going to pick up a TX-NR3007 or 5007. It is something I have been debating for some time. My primary holdup is I am running 5.1 and really do not see that changing due to the type of Speakers I am using.
> Moreover, I have outboard Amplification for up to 9 Channels so like my 875, I will probably never even hook up Speakers to either the 3007 or 5007.
> 
> My TX-SR875 has been absolutely fantastic. In truth, all I will gain by this is Audyssey Volume, Dolby Volume,
> Audyssey Dynamic EQ, and Internet Radio. I wish I could run DSX, but spending 4000 Dollars on Height and or Width Speakers is hard to justify. Moreover, I really do not think I could even make it fit in my HT as they are 5 Feet Tall.
> 
> With my PS3 having the ability to be a Media Server, the decision is even further clouded. I really have been struggling with this decision.
> Any and all thoughts would be appreciated.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I do not know if this even helps but when you do the audyssey calibration. The avr will automatically remove the speakers from the system if they are not hooked up. So your 5.1 system should be fine. Not to mention that most movies are 5.1 anyways. 
I also have a ps3 in my setup but for some reason the ps3 does not play/recognize the music files on my network drive. The 5007 does. 
I will say that I have a 9.3 system with my 5007 and the sound processing is amazing. The overhead sound from certain parts of movies is just cool! My height speakers at 16 feet up.


----------



## recruit

If you have the room to run 9 sets of speakers then you are one lucky man !!


----------



## JinxCanada

I would suggest if your PS3 is not seeing your music files on an external drive you either have it hooked directly to your PS3 and it is not FAT32, or you are not running PS3 Media Server. I have over 65000 songs catagorized on one of my drives using PS3 Media Server and I have never had any issues at all.


----------



## JinxCanada

guys. i just got a Marantz SR6004 and I am thinking of returning it for the Onkyo TX-NR1007...is this unit much better? i really want to run 9.2 up from my 7.2 and i thought the marantz could do that..but it can't. Any thoughts comparing them? Thanks


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I think I am going to pick up a TX-NR3007 or 5007. It is something I have been debating for some time. My primary holdup is I am running 5.1 and really do not see that changing due to the type of Speakers I am using.
> Moreover, I have outboard Amplification for up to 9 Channels so like my 875, I will probably never even hook up Speakers to either the 3007 or 5007.
> 
> My TX-SR875 has been absolutely fantastic. In truth, all I will gain by this is Audyssey Volume, Dolby Volume,
> Audyssey Dynamic EQ, and Internet Radio. I wish I could run DSX, but spending 4000 Dollars on Height and or Width Speakers is hard to justify. Moreover, I really do not think I could even make it fit in my HT as they are 5 Feet Tall.
> 
> With my PS3 having the ability to be a Media Server, the decision is even further clouded. I really have been struggling with this decision.
> Any and all thoughts would be appreciated.
> Cheers,
> JJ



Hi Jack, I think you answered your query in the first two paragraphs, space limitations for the type of speakers you would be using, no speakers hooked to the 5007, 875 is fantastic and of course the justification of cash expenditure for this endeavor. How much better can it get than what you already have? Just my two cents my friend. By the way Jack, I'm seriously considering your advice and looking to buy the Onkyo 876, in my case I can justify the expense, in yours I don't know.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## 1hagop

JinxCanada said:


> I would suggest if your PS3 is not seeing your music files on an external drive you either have it hooked directly to your PS3 and it is not FAT32, or you are not running PS3 Media Server. I have over 65000 songs catagorized on one of my drives using PS3 Media Server and I have never had any issues at all.


I think you hit the nail on the head. My network drive is a Iomega 1TB HD. It plugs into power and the network. So no PS3 Media Server and if I remember right it is formatted NTFS.
Is there a work around or tough luck? The only reason I ask is have two 607's with ps3's on them and would like to stream music to the 607 through the ps3 being the 607 does not have network capabilities.


----------



## Ares

1hagop said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. My network drive is a Iomega 1TB HD. It plugs into power and the network. So no PS3 Media Server and if I remember right it is formatted NTFS.
> Is there a work around or tough luck? The only reason I ask is have two 607's with ps3's on them and would like to stream music to the 607 through the ps3 being the 607 does not have network capabilities.



In order to get you 1T external to work with the PS3 you will need to reformat it to FAT32 also the PS3 Media Server from Google work's rather well and it's free can't beat that


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Well I have returned with a TX-NR3007. It really is a neat AVR. I went to Orlando, where Accessories4less is located, and picked it up from them. By the way, we are fairly sure it really is an A-Stock that Onkyo sold off as B-Stock. Even the original Plastic over the Display was still on it. With the PR-SC885, many who purchased B-Stock from Onkyo directly noticed the same thing with it actually being A-Stock.

Regardless, it is cool to have a new toy. I have had the 875 for 3 Years and it served me remarkably well.
It is nice to have Internet Radio, Dynamic Volume, and all of the latest Features.

I probably should have picked up a PR-SC5507 or DTC-80.1, but the price on the 3007 is so good that I doubt I could find either for within 500 Dollars. I did not think I would like the new Remote, but I must say it really is an upgrade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares

Congrats JJ, I'm really looking forward to your thoughts on the NR3007.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I really am happy so far. My first Audyssey MultEQ XT Setup resulted in the Center Channel sounding off so I have disabled Audyssey for now. Also, when checking the Channels with an SPL Meter, none of the Channels were close to 75 db's. All were much lower.

My Room is pretty large and I have my Martin Logans setup according to the Manual so not using Audyssey right now is not hurting at all. I will rerun it tomorrow.

By far the worst thing of this adventure to switch AVR's was when I returned Home after a 260 Mile Drive my Driveway was blocked off (Massive Construction Project on the Barrier Island I live on) There was a trench where my the start of my Driveway was. 60 Pound+ Box plus long walk from the Road equals misery.

It looks like Internet Radio is not happening as you need a PC to use Internet Radio. Lame... Still is nice to be able to do Firmware Updates.

The more I think about it, the more I believe that my 3007 is indeed an A-Stock. It is even emitting smells as the AVR breaks in. The guys at AC4L truly thought it was A-Stock as well as we Unboxed it before Driving back. Some Units/Models are indeed Refurbished, but some are truly A-Stocks that with the Model Change needed to be sold off.

Amazon now has the 3007 for 1099 Brand New with Free Shipping. Newegg has raised the price to $1,179+ $9.99 Shipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2

Just got my 3007 from A4L via FedEx. This is quite an upgrade for me (currently using a TX-DS777 that I bought ~10 years ago, which I will keep for the living room) and I'm excited to play with Audessey, try bi-amping my fronts, and hear my BluRay movies come to life. 

I'm pretty stoked, but it will be a couple of weeks before the room is ready. 

sga2


----------



## recruit

The new Onkyo amps have every feature known to man, so I would expect one to have a good look through the manual to familiarise your self with the 3007, Audyssey does a lot more than just a normal parametric EQ does and works in the time domain too, one thing I will say after running it you can alter xover'x and the overall SPL's but DO NOT change the distances, just talking from my experience with Auyssey AV amps.


----------



## LJN

Hallo, I plan to replace my old TAG AVR32 bp-192 processor and therefore looking after a surroundreciever with a good preampsection. Onkyo TX-NR1007 looks interesting, are the preamp section same in all "X007" models?

And maybe some member here use their Onkyo as preamp? Or having you another tips?

Thanks for your help and advise!

As poweramps I have one Rotel RB-1090 and one RB-1095.

/Lennart


----------



## Jungle Jack

LJN said:


> Hallo, I plan to replace my old TAG AVR32 bp-192 processor and therefore looking after a surroundreciever with a good preampsection. Onkyo TX-NR1007 looks interesting, are the preamp section same in all "X007" models?
> 
> And maybe some member here use their Onkyo as preamp? Or having you another tips?
> 
> Thanks for your help and advise!
> 
> As poweramps I have one Rotel RB-1090 and one RB-1095.
> 
> /Lennart


Hello,
Yesterday, I picked up a TX-NR3007 that I use strictly as a Preamp. I really am quite pleased. As to differences in the Preamp Section of the 007 Series, the 3007 and 5007 both use 4 Power Transformers whereas as the 1007 does not. I am not sure how many Transformers the 1007 uses as it is not listed on Onkyo's Website. Also, the 3007, 5007 and PR-SC5507p all use the same Firmware and the 1007 does not. So I do think there is a difference between the 1007 and the 3007/5007. I truly do not know how much of a difference and I am quite confident the 1007 would do great.

Also, last night I said, due to using Apple Computers, I would not be able to receive Internet Radio. That is not the case thankfully. Turns out vTuner, Pandora, Rhapsody, and Sirius should have showed up when I connected to the Internet. It might have been from updating the Firmware before going to Internet Radio, but they did not show up. In truth, it drove me nuts all night.

This Morning, I did a Full Reset and now all of the Internet Radio Stations are there. I was reluctant as I had already gone through the fun that is Audyssey Setup, Level Matched with SPL Meter, etc. However, I was quite happy to see them there and working.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LJN

Thanks JJ for reply and interesting infomation, I have to take look at the 3007!

/Lennart


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I really am pleased with the 3007. Also the 3007 uses Reon HQV Video Processing. This is truly one of the best available. The 1007 uses DCDi Processing that while good, is not quite up to the performance of Reon.

Also, the 3007 has a USB Input that allows for direct connection of an iPod. This includes Album Art. If you live in an area that has Fry's Electronics, they are selling 3007's for 899. Simply an amazing price. Only available at the Stores and not the Website.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Congrats Jack on the new purchase :T have you had a proper chance to play with it, Dolby Volume really is pretty cool and let me know what you think?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Dolby Volume is quite cool indeed. I am using Audyssey Volume and I must say it really sounds fantastic. I also love that I can Upconvert everything to 1080p/24. And while I did not like the way the Remote looked, it really is much easier to use. There is a loss of buttons which is unfortunate.

I got so much money for my TX-SR875 that the cost to upgrade to the 3007 was quite reasonable. Having Internet Radio is fun as well. Last night I thought it might be defective, but after doing a full Reset, Internet Radio works. Truly could not be happier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Dolby Volume is quite cool indeed. I am using Audyssey Volume and I must say it really sounds fantastic. I also love that I can Upconvert everything to 1080p/24. And while I did not like the way the Remote looked, it really is much easier to use. There is a loss of buttons which is unfortunate.
> 
> I got so much money for my TX-SR875 that the cost to upgrade to the 3007 was quite reasonable. Having Internet Radio is fun as well. Last night I thought it might be defective, but after doing a full Reset, Internet Radio works. Truly could not be happier.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Congrats Jack,
I found an Onkyo 876 on ebay for $675, it is an open box demo, your thoughts are welcome. I'm also looking at the 807 and 3007, I have both on price alerts. I will never use nine channels with the 3007, but the processing you mention with video and audio sure does wet the appetite. I know how much you recommend the 876, I have external amps, but the 876 has more brute power than the amps I'm using. I value your opinion and surely would appreciate your take on the three Onkyo's mentioned. Again my friend I thank you.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb

The 876 is about the best receiver Onkyo has ever made next to the 905, 875 and 805 and has solid performance right down to the huge power supply and amplification section. All channels driven it still maintains well over 110watts per channel and no other receiver in its class or even twice as much can actually maintain that sort of rating. The 3007 is virtually its twin however the power supply is slightly smaller and has to drive two more channels so it comes in at a lower output all channels driven. The 3007 however has some extra nice features that the 876 did not offer but really are not a big deal.


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> The 876 is about the best receiver Onkyo has ever made next to the 905, 875 and 805 and has solid performance right down to the huge power supply and amplification section. All channels driven it still maintains well over 110watts per channel and no other receiver in its class or even twice as much can actually maintain that sort of rating. The 3007 is virtually its twin however the power supply is slightly smaller and has to drive two more channels so it comes in at a lower output all channels driven. The 3007 however has some extra nice features that the 876 did not offer but really are not a big deal.


Thanks Tony,
I'm a little leary purchasing from Ebay, Ac4l has it for $799. Thanks again for your reply.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Congrats Jack,
> I found an Onkyo 876 on ebay for $675, it is an open box demo, your thoughts are welcome. I'm also looking at the 807 and 3007, I have both on price alerts. I will never use nine channels with the 3007, but the processing you mention with video and audio sure does wet the appetite. I know how much you recommend the 876, I have external amps, but the 876 has more brute power than the amps I'm using. I value your opinion and surely would appreciate your take on the three Onkyo's mentioned. Again my friend I thank you.
> Best regards, Jeff


Jeff,
With AC4L having the 876 B-Stock for 699, I would not even think about purchasing the one on Ebay. The 876 uses the same Reon HQV Video Processor as the 3007, 5007, 3008, and 5008 uses. 

I really do think the 876 has a good bit more power than the UPA-2. Especially when Bridged for the Mains.
If you live in a City where there is a Fry's, they are blowing out TX-NR3007's for 899. It is not available Online, In Store Only. I do think the 876 has more power per channel than the 3007. 

On Wednesday when I setup my former 875 at my Landscaper's House, I finally got to hear the Amplifiers in the 875. It sounded simply awesome. He has my old Paradigm Studio 100 V2's, Studio CC, Studio ADP, and PW-2200. The Studio 100 V2's weigh over 100 Pounds each and really do not come alive without real power and they sounded amazing. There was that "I hope the Amplifiers work in this AVR" feeling when hooking up the 875. In almost 3 Years, the Amplifiers were never used for a second. Binding Posts had never been touched.

As for B-Stock Onkyo's, I am 99% sure my 3007 was indeed an A-Stock that Onkyo needed to sell as the 3008's are coming out. The guys at AC4L really thought that was the case as well. That is not to say that all B-Stock's are not Refurbished, but some are A-Stock.

I want to say again that the folks who Work at AC4L really are good people. I have gone to the Store a few times for various HT Builds and always have great interactions and have never had a single problem with any of the Equipment I have purchased there for others and myself.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> With AC4L having the 876 B-Stock for 699, I would not even think about purchasing the one on Ebay. The 876 uses the same Reon HQV Video Processor as the 3007, 5007, 3008, and 5008 uses.
> 
> I really do think the 876 has a good bit more power than the UPA-2. Especially when Bridged for the Mains.
> If you live in a City where there is a Fry's, they are blowing out TX-NR3007's for 899. It is not available Online, In Store Only. I do think the 876 has more power per channel than the 3007.
> 
> On Wednesday when I setup my former 875 at my Landscaper's House, I finally got to hear the Amplifiers in the 875. It sounded simply awesome. He has my old Paradigm Studio 100 V2's, Studio CC, Studio ADP, and PW-2200. The Studio 100 V2's weigh over 100 Pounds each and really do not come alive without real power and they sounded amazing. There was that "I hope the Amplifiers work in this AVR" feeling when hooking up the 875. In almost 3 Years, the Amplifiers were never used for a second. Binding Posts had never been touched.
> 
> As for B-Stock Onkyo's, I am 99% sure my 3007 was indeed an A-Stock that Onkyo needed to sell as the 3008's are coming out. The guys at AC4L really thought that was the case as well. That is not to say that all B-Stock's are not Refurbished, but some are A-Stock.
> 
> I want to say again that the folks who Work at AC4L really are good people. I have gone to the Store a few times for various HT Builds and always have great interactions and have never had a single problem with any of the Equipment I have purchased there for others and myself.
> Cheers,
> JJ



Thanks JJ for the reply, I'm really happy I did'nt purchase on Ebay, after talking with you I feel I can buy from AC4L with confidence. The 876 has higher output power with all channels driven than the 3007 and the power supply is larger. I did not realize the 876 has the same video processor as the 07's and 08's, and the fact that your 875 could drive the Paradigm's with ease, that is no easy task, I guess that is the deal maker for the 876, I think I need to look no futher. Thanks as always my friend.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Jeff,
I really think you will love the 876. In truth, if I had the 876, I would not have changed AVR's with it having Audyssey Dynamic EQ and the ISF Video Modes. A major reason I got the 3007 is that my Landscaper with almost all of my old gear is in his 70's and the Marantz SR-19EX was a bit more complicated for him and his Wife to operate.

With AC4L you have a 30 Day Return Policy as well. It is awesome they have Brand New 876's as well as B-Stock. In truth, I would probably save the 100 Dollars. When I spoke to them yesterday, they said they had 8 B-Stocks and 20 A-Stocks. If interested in B-Stock, I would do it sooner than later. Also, with a 3 Year Extended Warranty costing around 50 Dollars, there is a great deal of peace of mind possible.

I still cannot get over just how good my 875 sounded when using the Internal Amplifiers. If I was running any Speakers but Martin Logan's, I would have no hesitation in using the AVR. And if you have 8 Ohm Speakers, the ability to Bridge the Front Channels would make for a true powerhouse.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> I really think you will love the 876. In truth, if I had the 876, I would not have changed AVR's with it having Audyssey Dynamic EQ and the ISF Video Modes. A major reason I got the 3007 is that my Landscaper with almost all of my old gear is in his 70's and the Marantz SR-19EX was a bit more complicated for him and his Wife to operate.
> 
> With AC4L you have a 30 Day Return Policy as well. It is awesome they have Brand New 876's as well as B-Stock. In truth, I would probably save the 100 Dollars. When I spoke to them yesterday, they said they had 8 B-Stocks and 20 A-Stocks. If interested in B-Stock, I would do it sooner than later. Also, with a 3 Year Extended Warranty costing around 50 Dollars, there is a great deal of peace of mind possible.
> 
> I still cannot get over just how good my 875 sounded when using the Internal Amplifiers. If I was running any Speakers but Martin Logan's, I would have no hesitation in using the AVR. And if you have 8 Ohm Speakers, the ability to Bridge the Front Channels would make for a true powerhouse.
> Cheers,
> JJ



Jack,
I've done a lot of research and forum posting and the 876 seems to be the winning ticket with power and features and of course the price, it's difficult to find these qualities in the newer models without a premium price point. The 876 will free up some funds for a future mains upgrade. Speaking of mains JJ, without going into much detail, could you explain (the ability to Bridge the Front Channels to the Mains)? Forgive my ignorance of the question. Thanks again my friend.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Jack,
> I've done a lot of research and forum posting and the 876 seems to be the winning ticket with power and features and of course the price, it's difficult to find these qualities in the newer models without a premium price point. The 876 will free up some funds for a future mains upgrade. Speaking of mains JJ, without going into much detail, could you explain (the ability to Bridge the Front Channels to the Mains)? Forgive my ignorance of the question. Thanks again my friend.
> Jeff


Hello,
Bridging is using 2 Stereo Channels to Drive a Mono Load. Here is a good Article explaining the differences:http://www.soundstage.com/synergize/synergize031998.htm

My Brain is not working to well right now. I went out last night and had waaay too much Single Malt.
I will say with Bi Amping you need Speakers with Dual Binding Posts as you are powering the Tweeter/Midrange and Woofer individually whereas with Bridging you only use a Single Binding Post. 

Also, Bridging puts more pressure on the Amplifier and does result in a higher output power. This is why Onkyo only recommends it for 8 Ohm Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Bridging is using 2 Stereo Channels to Drive a Mono Load. Here is a good Article explaining the differences:http://www.soundstage.com/synergize/synergize031998.htm
> 
> My Brain is not working to well right now. I went out last night and had waaay too much Single Malt.
> I will say with Bi Amping you need Speakers with Dual Binding Posts as you are powering the Tweeter/Midrange and Woofer individually whereas with Bridging you only use a Single Binding Post.
> 
> Also, Bridging puts more pressure on the Amplifier and does result in a higher output power. This is why Onkyo only recommends it for 8 Ohm Speakers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


JJ, sorry about the Brain Lag, single malt can be and is very delectable and intoxicating, I know all too well. I read the article but still don't understand how the 876 can be bridged to the mains with a single set of binding posts on the speakers. When you feel up to it maybe this can be futher discussed, no hurry, I can just download the 876 manual from Onkyo's site. Thanks Jack. My solution to over indulgence of malt is to have a wee bit more of the hair of the dog that bit me.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
In a nutshell, you connect the Red or + Binding Post of the Surround Back and Front + or Red Binding Post to the Speaker. The Front + or Red Terminal goes to the Red or + Terminal of your Front Speaker and the Surround Back +/Red Terminal is connected to the Black/- Binding Post of your Speaker.

The Surround Back and Front Speaker Terminals are located right next to each other to facilitate this. So you are using the Red/+ Terminals of the Surround Back and Front Speaker Left and Right. You do not connect the Black or - Terminal of either the Surround Back or Front Speaker on the AVR. It doubles the power going to the Speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> In a nutshell, you connect the Red or + Binding Post of the Surround Back and Front + or Red Binding Post to the Speaker. The Front + or Red Terminal goes to the Red or + Terminal of your Front Speaker and the Surround Back +/Red Terminal is connected to the Black/- Binding Post of your Speaker.
> 
> The Surround Back and Front Speaker Terminals are located right next to each other to facilitate this. So you are using the Red/+ Terminals of the Surround Back and Front Speaker Left and Right. You do not connect the Black or - Terminal of either the Surround Back or Front Speaker on the AVR. It doubles the power going to the Speaker.
> Cheers,
> JJ


JJ, so in essence i can use the existing speaker cables that I have, I don't need Y adapters or extra speaker cable. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Absolutely. You need nothing out of the ordinary to do this. It is a Feature of the 875, 876, 3007, 3008, 5007, and 5008 only. Really is a great feature. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Absolutely. You need nothing out of the ordinary to do this. It is a Feature of the 875, 876, 3007, 3008, 5007, and 5008 only. Really is a great feature.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks JJ, that really is a great feature, I downloaded the manual for 876 and was amazed at what this receiver can do and the rated power with all channels driven and all the audio and video processing available. The only decision now is to save $100 or buy new. You also answered another question, if all models can be bridged, so thank you for that. It's been a pleasure as always JJ, hope the single malt episode has subsided.
Best, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Feeling much better Jeff. Gracias.. The same could not be said for this Morning. I also need to include the TX-NR905 and TX-NR906 in the Models that offer Bridged Output. 100 Dollars is not a small amount. I certainly had no issues buying the 3007 B-Stock, but some are reticent to purchased B-Stock.

I completely respect that decision. It is great that you have the choice. And you do get an extra year of Warranty in addition to having a Brand New AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Feeling much better Jeff. Gracias.. The same could not be said for this Morning. I also need to include the TX-NR905 and TX-NR906 in the Models that offer Bridged Output. 100 Dollars is not a small amount. I certainly had no issues buying the 3007 B-Stock, but some are reticent to purchased B-Stock.
> 
> I completely respect that decision. It is great that you have the choice. And you do get an extra year of Warranty in addition to having a Brand New AVR.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Por nada mi amigo, $100 is a lot, I could use that for HDMI cables which I don't have with my current 702, $699 is right in the ball park, I am somewhat reticent to purchase B-stock because I have never done so and have no experience with B-stock, after reading most others on this forum, refurbs are the way to go. AC4L seems to be a very reputable ID dealer and 30 day in home trial. I just need to pull the trigger now and quit procrastanating! Thanks JJ.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
After personally going to their actual Store a couple of times, I can only say good things about them. They really are nice folks and an Authorized Onkyo Dealer. I am quite happy with my B-Stock 3007 and it truly appears to be brand new.

With a 30 Day Return Policy, all you risk is Return Shipping. Though I have more than a sneaking suspicion that you will be quite happy with the 876. And indeed, 100 Dollars will handle HDMI Cables nicely.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> After personally going to their actual Store a couple of times, I can only say good things about them. They really are nice folks and an Authorized Onkyo Dealer. I am quite happy with my B-Stock 3007 and it truly appears to be brand new.
> 
> With a 30 Day Return Policy, all you risk is Return Shipping. Though I have more than a sneaking suspicion that you will be quite happy with the 876. And indeed, 100 Dollars will handle HDMI Cables nicely.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks Jack for the vote of confidence, I also feel that the 876 can handle any future speaker upgrades that I will be considering, that bridging capability really is the deal maker. Thanks for all your help and support, muchly appreciated.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I must say Dolby Volume really might be the most noticeable difference maker of the myriad Processing Modes in the 3007. Given my huge respect for Audyssey, I really thought that Audyssey Dynamic Volume would have been the Mode for me. 

However, Dolby Volume really has made a major difference. I just engaged it last night and was simply stunned at the difference. I wish that the 1007 also offered this Feature. I am pretty sure the 1008 does.

Unfortunately, that is about the only positive I see to the 1008 over the 1007. While 200 Dollars cheaper, the loss of MultEQ XT, THX Ultra2 Plus, and 11 Pounds which seems to come completely from the Amplifier Section has left me disappointed.

The TX-NR1007, to me, represented the spiritual successor to the classic TX-SR805. The TX-SR805 remains the greatest 1000 Dollar AVR of the HDMI Era. Truly an amazing value that offered all of the important Features and an excellent Amplifier Section.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jwhite8086

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I must say Dolby Volume really might be the most noticeable difference maker of the myriad Processing Modes in the 3007. Given my huge respect for Audyssey, I really thought that Audyssey Dynamic Volume would have been the Mode for me.


I have been playing with Dynamic Volume and Dolby Volume too, I think it really depends on what your listing to and how loud you want it .

Also some sources respond a little different . So far Dolby Volume seems to work better when you cant hear the vocals clearly turn on Dolby volume and it raises the voices so good I end up turning the main volume down a bit . Dynamic Volume raises the volume a lot less on most sources seems it compresses better than expanding, and on some sources a hidden night time setting pops up .

So I may be wrong because they seem to work better on some sources and i'm using old JBL Norhridge speakers, but so far for me the Onkyo 3007 is great giving me all the options, If I need to raise vocal volume and clarity I use Dolby Volume If I need to compress/ lower the max volume I use Dynamic Volume. but the other day Dynamic worked better at raising vocal levels at low volume, 

Does it seem to be working like this for you?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
JWhite, indeed it is the Center Channel that has been taken to a new level with Dolby Volume engaged. I am only a few days in with the 3007 so there is definitely going to be a feeling out aspect of what works best.

I had promised myself that I would not get another AVR and would get an SSP as I have not used the Amplifier Stage in an AVR in literally a decade. Yet, with Accessories4less not being an Onkyo Professional Dealer coupled with Integra being almost impossible to find discounted led me to yet another AVR. The price was so compelling on the 3007 that I could not justify spending around 1000 Dollars more to get an SSP.

That being said, in the next 26 Days of my Return Window, I will definitely be on the lookout for DHC-80.1's or PR-SC5507p's within a few hundred Dollars of my 3007. I doubt it will happen.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tundraSQ

HI guys...I am buying a new AVR tomorrow, and right now my top choices happen to be these 3 units. I am sure i will be happy with all 3...but i need some help picking whihc ones is just overkill enough

My gut says go with the 3007 and call it good...there is no way i would ever need the 5007, and thr 1007 would probably be more than enough for my listenign room.

The biggest knock against at least the top two is the clicking relay....just how bad is it? I do watch a lot of DirectTV and i do switch channels alot. As well as fast forward thru alot of DVR's commercials.

In this case is it just a matter of how much money i want to put on my credit card?

I just sold my Denon 23o9...and i am hoping al 3 would be an upgrade.

thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I too gave consideration to all 3 Models before going with the 3007. After using Reon and Audyssey MultEQ XT with my TX-SR875, it really was important to me to continue having both. 

I also did give consideration to Sherwood/Newcastle's R-972 as it incorporates Reon and the Trinnov EQ really looks interesting. Due to real stability issues, I ended up taking it off my list.

This ultimately left me with the 3007 and 5007. Given I have outboard Amplification for all Channels, the Toroidal Transformer in the 5007 was not of very much importance.

Couple the fact that the 3007 is so heavily discounted now both A-Stock and B-Stock, I decided on the 3007. Over the 1007, the Reon Processing and Front Panel HDMI and USB (for iPods, etc) Input really sealed the deal for me. If using the Amplification, the 3007 also uses 4 Power Transformers to the 1007's I think 2 Transformers. (not really stated many places how many PT's the 1007 has)

The Relay Switching (clicking) does occur, but is not loud at all. Far more muted than on my 875, but has been more frequent. Only you can decide how bothersome it is. I would buy it from AC4L or Newegg or anywhere else with a reasonable Return Policy. Moreover, it can be minimized through the Listening Mode Preset where you can Configure all 3 to a Surround Mode when the Source is Analog or Stereo PCM (2.0)
Compared to the 2309, all 3 will represent far larger Amplifier Sections and THX Ultra2 Plus Certification. And with the 3007 or 5007 Reon Video Processing which I really think is the best short of Realta on which Reon is based.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tundraSQ

Thanks JJ...i was just looking at the Onkyo TX-SR876 and 906 as well....but i am at saturation level for tonight so i am going to put it down before my head explodes.

I will be using the onboard amplification for now at least...and the current TV is a 56" samsung DLP...and i am currently only running 5.1...but all that coukd change as you know..so i wa t to make sure the AVR is around for awhile.

thanks for your input.


----------



## 4U2NVME

Hey all, how are you? I am in the process of building a new house and want to create a Home system the is multi room controlable, different zones and not break the bank. I hope its possible. I am looking at the Onkyo 3007 and the 5007 since they are such a great price right now. 

Just hard to find if these units can be controlled with keypads from each room and have a different signal be sent to different zones, or have a room be a different zone one day and change it the next. EG. Set up the outside and dining area as a zone, or next day have the dining room zone 2 and the outside zone 3?

Looking forward to trolling the posts and try to find the information. If anybody wants to speak up and help me I'm ok with that as well. I have also looked at niles products, I just don't know if I go with niles if it will take advantage of the Onkyo system, or if Im over kill at that point?

anyrate thanks and hello


----------



## Jungle Jack

tundraSQ said:


> Thanks JJ...i was just looking at the Onkyo TX-SR876 and 906 as well....but i am at saturation level for tonight so i am going to put it down before my head explodes.
> 
> I will be using the onboard amplification for now at least...and the current TV is a 56" samsung DLP...and i am currently only running 5.1...but all that coukd change as you know..so i wa t to make sure the AVR is around for awhile.
> 
> thanks for your input.


Hello,
If using outboard Amplification, I would go with the 3007. I must say that I am greatly enjoying Internet Radio.
I am also quite fond of Dolby Volume. For whatever reason, it really makes my Martin Logan Stage come alive.

I got lucky where I was able to sell my TX-SR875 and only spend 150 Dollars to get a TX-NR3007. Since I had been happily using my 875 for right at 3 Years, I felt it was time for a new AVR. I did still stay with HDMI 1.3 as 1.4 does not have me excited. The opposite was true when 1.3 came out.

When 1.3 was released, I changed out my AVR and TV. I love my SXRD so much that I do not see changing Displays in my HT for some time.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

You did well shelling out only $150 extra for 3007, makes the upgrade feel even sweeter :bigsmile:


----------



## tundraSQ

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If using outboard Amplification, I would go with the 3007. I must say that I am greatly enjoying Internet Radio.
> I am also quite fond of Dolby Volume. For whatever reason, it really makes my Martin Logan Stage come alive.
> 
> I got lucky where I was able to sell my TX-SR875 and only spend 150 Dollars to get a TX-NR3007. Since I had been happily using my 875 for right at 3 Years, I felt it was time for a new AVR. I did still stay with HDMI 1.3 as 1.4 does not have me excited. The opposite was true when 1.3 came out.
> 
> When 1.3 was released, I changed out my AVR and TV. I love my SXRD so much that I do not see changing Displays in my HT for some time.
> Cheers,
> JJ


and if i am using onboard amplification? I am pretty certain i am going to return my SR6004 and look at the 3007 again.


----------



## Jungle Jack

recruit said:


> You did well shelling out only $150 extra for 3007, makes the upgrade feel even sweeter :bigsmile:


Hello,
I got very lucky. Very, very lucky. I suppose I have to include the Gas from Sarasota to Orlando in the Calculus. But, regardless it was a very reasonable upgrade.

Tundra, the 3007 has a capable Amplifier Stage. Really does. I do think the TX-SR876 has a bit more power per channel, but unless using hard to drive Speakers or using a huge Room, you should be fine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tundraSQ

Jungle Jack said:


> Tundra, the 3007 has a capable Amplifier Stage. Really does. I do think the TX-SR876 has a bit more power per channel, but unless using hard to drive Speakers or using a huge Room, you should be fine.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks!! I have easy speakers to drive...and a smallish room...

So if the amp section is more or less a wash, i would want the one that was the better preamp.

And if you know how would they both compare to the Marantz SR6004?


----------



## robsong

I was going to upgrade to 1007 from 805 but I'm going to wait now.


----------



## recruit

robsong said:


> I was going to upgrade to 1007 from 805 but I'm going to wait now.


That maybe a wise move with HDMI V1.4 amps coming in but there are certainly bargains to be had with the current range.


----------



## Jungle Jack

tundraSQ said:


> Thanks!! I have easy speakers to drive...and a smallish room...
> 
> So if the amp section is more or less a wash, i would want the one that was the better preamp.
> 
> And if you know how would they both compare to the Marantz SR6004?


Hello,
Due to a high number of Failures with Marantz's 004 Series, I cannot in good conscience recommend them. They have an issue that is called "The Pop of Death" where it goes into Protect Mode and is fried. It is about the only AVR that I would absolutely steer folks away from.

Again, I would check out Newegg and give a look at the TX-NR708. They might even have an Open Box Unit.
Otherwise, I would probably get the 7002. Also, check out Accessories4less. They sell A-Stock and B-Stock Onkyo Models and B-Stock Marantz at amazing prices and are an Authorized Dealer for both. Great people. I just went to their Store and picked up a Onkyo TX-NR3007 2 weeks ago and could not be happier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

*Re: Theater and Music Performance Sub woofer*

High quality thick monoprice high speed hdmi cable did NOT solve this video issue Im having in zone 1. Regardless of source and its associated output resolution Im getting this same bar on the left occasionally, plus occasional brightness changing across the entire display and an occasional twitchy unstable connection 

Direct connection from multiple sources using the same cable and display, no issues at any resolution

Looks like a call to AC4L on monday :hissyfit:


----------



## recruit

Have you tried the Video Pass through setting meaning you will not be using the Onkyo to touch the signal with its video processor, and does it go away if you do?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I really do not think it is the Onkyo, but you have nothing to lose by exchanging it for another unit.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

recruit said:


> Have you tried the Video Pass through setting meaning you will not be using the Onkyo to touch the signal with its video processor, and does it go away if you do?


Yes Ive tried this also. No, same issue.


----------



## TypeA

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really do not think it is the Onkyo, but you have nothing to lose by exchanging it for another unit.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Any thoughts on what else it might be? I do have something to loose, its a major pain to disconnect everything, box it, ship it, wait for a replacement. Then reconnect, recalibrate and readjust all settings. No, it wont cost me any $$, but it will cost me lots of time and effort  Thats why Im asking around as much as possible to avoid going through all that effort to end up with the same results with another unit. I guess I can suck it up and live with this issue for a decade, but its not preferred obviously. Otherwise Im very pleased with this avr.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Have you hooked up a HDTV and still experienced the left side issues you are getting? Again, this really is not a problem I have either come across or read about.

What do you have the 3007 set to? 1080p or 1080p/24. Also, are all of your Sources set to Source Direct where they are not adding Processing on top of Processing?

My gut tells me it is a PJ issue. How many Hours are on your Bulb. In truth, I do not have a great deal of experience with Sanyo Projectors.

If you have say a LCD or Plasma Panel that you could hookup and see if the problem persists, then you would know for sure that it is the 3007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

I think JJ is onto something there :T

Have you tried adjusting the PJ image so that it moves the line out of the picture, this can be done by moving the optics via the remote ?


----------



## TypeA

Yes Ive made sure sources are not processing anything and set to output direct, that was the first thing I checked when this problem developed. Despite the projector supporting 24fps the avr is set to output 1080p 60 instead. I have another projector but its only 720p, so no I dont have another 1080p display to test with. Only other test left is to take down the projector and feed it with a shorter hdmi cable. Also need to do some research on whether mononprice cables are certified...thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I wish you had a Panel to try this on. Any chance of having a friend/family member who has a Panel you could borrow for a short time?

I saw you posed the query about your Screen anomaly on another Forum as well. It did not seem like anyone there had seen that issue with the 3007 as well. Truly sorry for the issue you are having.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
There is a new Firmware Update for the 1007/3007/5007 that was released today. Please make sure that you turn off HDMI Control before doing the Update via Ethernet.

I just went through 4 Hours of sheer terror. I started off noticing that after an Hour it just read Download 100%..., but not doing anything. I waited the 2 Hours before pressing the Power Button. After doing so, I had no Picture! So, I went through the Setup via the Display and again tried FW Update. This time, it read VMPUSetting... for about an hour doing nothing and I could not turn off the Power via the Power Switch. At this point I figured I had bricked it and went ahead and unplugged it and did a Full Reset.

I tried Downloading the FW 3 Times and each time I got a Error Message. However, I figured I would try it one more time and amazingly, it Downloaded and all went back to normal.

The moral of the story is TURN OFF HDMI CONTROL BEFORE DOING THE UPDATE!!! You guys know I detest the use of Caps Lock, but after having to redo Audyssey, SPL Levels, etc, I just want everyone to make sure you do this as I forgot. 

It is truly amazing that my AVR was not bricked. Quite honestly, I got really lucky as I was about 99% sure it was bricked.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Thanks for the info Jack. Any idea what the update includes?


----------



## recruit

I have been there many times Jack and it is not a pleasant experience and 4 hours is a long time :rolleyesno:



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> There is a new Firmware Update for the 1007/3007/5007 that was released today. Please make sure that you turn off HDMI Control before doing the Update via Ethernet.
> 
> I just went through 4 Hours of sheer terror. I started off noticing that after an Hour it just read Download 100%..., but not doing anything. I waited the 2 Hours before pressing the Power Button. After doing so, I had no Picture! So, I went through the Setup via the Display and again tried FW Update. This time, it read VMPUSetting... for about an hour doing nothing and I could not turn off the Power via the Power Switch. At this point I figured I had bricked it and went ahead and unplugged it and did a Full Reset.
> 
> I tried Downloading the FW 3 Times and each time I got a Error Message. However, I figured I would try it one more time and amazingly, it Downloaded and all went back to normal.
> 
> The moral of the story is TURN OFF HDMI CONTROL BEFORE DOING THE UPDATE!!! You guys know I detest the use of Caps Lock, but after having to redo Audyssey, SPL Levels, etc, I just want everyone to make sure you do this as I forgot.
> 
> It is truly amazing that my AVR was not bricked. Quite honestly, I got really lucky as I was about 99% sure it was bricked.
> Cheers,
> JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am usually fastidious about such things, but it was a case when I was not even thinking and just did it without turning off HDMI Control. I still cannot believe it is not bricked.

Also, I am so thankful that I setup my Pandora Account on my Computer and HTC EVO. I am just so thankful that everything works.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

I bricked a Meridian G91 DVD player trying to update the firmware and it had to go back to Meridian to be repaired and I was gutted as it took 2 weeks to be returned  I also remember updating my Onkyo 905 AVR and updating the firmware and also flashing the DSP chips because of the DTS HD MA bomb that was happening on some discs, it took a while but I finally managed to get it done, some were not so lucky and had to return there units to be updated by the UK supplier.


----------



## 4U2NVME

Wahoo, my Onkyo 3007 and RC260 just arrived today!! Bohoo I am months away from using it.


----------



## recruit

4U2NVME said:


> Wahoo, my Onkyo 3007 and RC260 just arrived today!! Bohoo I am months away from using it.


Congratulations on your new purchases :T but must be frustrating not being able to get them set up


----------



## 1hagop

Just did the latest update took less than 20 minutes total. Not sure exactly, walked away and then on my way through the room looked at the AVR and there was oksum.
My unit is a 5007.


----------



## 1hagop

TypeA said:


> Thanks for the info Jack. Any idea what the update includes?


1. Increase the stability of network operations
(Improves network operation when using the TCP/IP control)
2. Improve the playback of some particular files
(Corrects playback of mp3 files and some wav files may experience some noise)
3. Improve the processing of DSD for output to Subwoofer
(Corrects DSD 5.1 ch, Subwoofer volume level which is 10 dB higher than regular Direct mode)


----------



## TypeA

Thanks 1hagop


----------



## IkariWarrior

Hey guys, I've had an 805 for a few years and it's been a huge upgrade over my previous Sony receiver. The 3007 recently went on clearance around here for $750 and seems to be a pretty formidable AVR. I've been reading how great the 805 is, in a 7.1 system (although I have a second older sub and a Buttkicker) how much better would the audio quality of the 3007 be? I've heard the 805 puts out power close to it's rated level whereas the new models aren't achieving nearly what they are rated when driving 7+ channels. How much would this affect listening quality, when playing material around reference level (~70 Db)? The new feature look great, but I'm more worried about pure audio performance. Is the 3007 an upgrade in that regard?
Thanks guys, great forum!


----------



## Jungle Jack

IkariWarrior said:


> Hey guys, I've had an 805 for a few years and it's been a huge upgrade over my previous Sony receiver. The 3007 recently went on clearance around here for $750 and seems to be a pretty formidable AVR. I've been reading how great the 805 is, in a 7.1 system (although I have a second older sub and a Buttkicker) how much better would the audio quality of the 3007 be? I've heard the 805 puts out power close to it's rated level whereas the new models aren't achieving nearly what they are rated when driving 7+ channels. How much would this affect listening quality, when playing material around reference level (~70 Db)? The new feature look great, but I'm more worried about pure audio performance. Is the 3007 an upgrade in that regard?
> Thanks guys, great forum!


Hello,
The 3007 has never been Bench Tested and when the 5007 was Bench Tested it was done using the 4 Ohm Setting where Power Output is quite limited. As for the reasons S&V chose to Bench Test the 5007 in 4 Ohm's for Multichannel Testing I will never understand as it has given the wrong perception about the true capabilities of the 007 Series and again it was the only Bench Test of the Series. 

Since I am not using the Amplification in my 3007, I cannot speak to the Amplifiers in it. That being said, I have quite liked Internet Radio, being able to do Firmware Updates via Ethernet, and all of the new Features the AVR has over the 875 I was using prior.

Given the price, I would jump on it. That is an amazing price and I assume there is a Return Policy so if it does not meet your satisfaction, you can always Return it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Hey, my research (asked on avs forum) has indicated it would probably be ok to hook up two Infinity 162 bookshelf speakers to each of my left and right outputs on my 3007, for a total of four speakers for my front left and right in a 5.2 surround setup, however it has been recommended I change the ohm output on the receiver to 4 ohms. I seem to remember reading somewhere that changing the ohm setting in the menu cancels audyssey calibration numbers within the receiver, is this correct? Ive not hooked it up yet, kinda asking questions before, so for all I know audyssey will identify the two pairs as 4 ohms anyway...any input?


----------



## 4U2NVME

I have a question about the 3007. Unless I set it to the Non-tHX setting for the base management and not send the front base from the speakers to the subwoofer I get very little base response. I am using a Polk PSW-505 so there should be pleanty of power. Is there something else I am missing or is it working as designed?

-NV


----------



## Jungle Jack

4U2NVME said:


> I have a question about the 3007. Unless I set it to the Non-tHX setting for the base management and not send the front base from the speakers to the subwoofer I get very little base response. I am using a Polk PSW-505 so there should be pleanty of power. Is there something else I am missing or is it working as designed?
> 
> -NV


Hello,
What do you have the Speakers Crossedover to? At 80 hz, you should get plenty of Bass Response. Are you using the initial Audyssey Speaker Levels? When I used an SPL Meter, none of my Speakers were close to 75 db's after Audyssey. I used my SPL Meter and raised all Channels to 75 db's and the Subwoofer to 80 db's.

If using the initial Audyssey Settings, it well might be the culprit. If without an SPL Meter, raise the Level of the Subwoofer and perhaps raise the Level on the Subwoofer itself. I would raise the Levels on the AVR first and if not pleased, raise the Sub level.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What do you have the Speakers Crossedover to? At 80 hz, you should get plenty of Bass Response. Are you using the initial Audyssey Speaker Levels? When I used an SPL Meter, none of my Speakers were close to 75 db's after Audyssey. I used my SPL Meter and raised all Channels to 75 db's and the Subwoofer to 80 db's.
> 
> If using the initial Audyssey Settings, it well might be the culprit. If without an SPL Meter, raise the Level of the Subwoofer and perhaps raise the Level on the Subwoofer itself. I would raise the Levels on the AVR first and if not pleased, raise the Sub level.
> Cheers.
> JJ


I agree with JJ, do the setup manually with an SPL meter set all speakers to small, crossover 80Hz and sub yes. Select speaker setup menu and and select your speaker and sub presence ( the ones you have and size) set the master volume on sub or subs to 12 a clock or about half way. Run the test tones for each speaker you have and see what responses you get with the test tones. Then run the test again abd set mains level to 75dB and continue with the center and surrounds and set them to 75dB also, while running test tones see if your sub or subs have an output with tones, if they do set about 5dB hotter or 80 dB. Try this first, as JJ said Audyssey may be the culprit. Thae main thing is to determine if you a getting an output from your sub or subs. Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------



## 4U2NVME

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What do you have the Speakers Crossed over to? At 80 hz, you should get plenty of Bass Response. Are you using the initial Audyssey Speaker Levels? When I used an SPL Meter, none of my Speakers were close to 75 db's after Audyssey. I used my SPL Meter and raised all Channels to 75 db's and the Subwoofer to 80 db's.
> 
> If using the initial Audyssey Settings, it well might be the culprit. If without an SPL Meter, raise the Level of the Subwoofer and perhaps raise the Level on the Subwoofer itself. I would raise the Levels on the AVR first and if not pleased, raise the Sub level.
> Cheers.
> JJ


Thanks JJ for the response, sorry for my slow reply. I did use Audyssey to set my initial levels. I will have to grab a SPL meter and will ask you a few questions on that shortly . It did set my sub-woofer to -6dbl and I was quite surprised because even when it was setting the levels it was very quiet.

After Audyssey set my levels I tried to go in and change some of the settings and I could not override how they were set. Its set up right now as a 7.1 system, but I will redo it once I move for a 9.2 system.

I can take a photo of the setup page and paste it here for you. Ok now for the New-person (Newb) Q's lol.
I have never set up a system before, always went with right out of the box, is there a good walk-through on how to do it? I have some very simple questions like, do I play pink or white noise while calibrating it. How do I play to once speaker at a time, eg Front left, side left, back left etc. Do I calibrate it at 0db volume level on my Onkyo to 75 DB? using the DB boost to the speakers? Ok how do I boost each speaker individually. I did find the HZ and MHZ equalization controls.

Do I set my SPL meter where I want to listen or do I set it at so many feet from the speaker etc. Hope these don't sound to elementary, but my head is a wash of so many.. huh's? :neener:

If there was a good faq or walk through could you point me in that direction so you don't cramp up writing back responses 

-NV


----------



## 4U2NVME

needspeed52 said:


> I agree with JJ, do the setup manually with an SPL meter set all speakers to small, crossover 80Hz and sub yes. Select speaker setup menu and and select your speaker and sub presence ( the ones you have and size) set the master volume on sub or subs to 12 a clock or about half way. Run the test tones for each speaker you have and see what responses you get with the test tones. Then run the test again abd set mains level to 75dB and continue with the center and surrounds and set them to 75dB also, while running test tones see if your sub or subs have an output with tones, if they do set about 5dB hotter or 80 dB. Try this first, as JJ said Audyssey may be the culprit. Thae main thing is to determine if you a getting an output from your sub or subs. Hope this helps.
> Jeff


Hi Jeff and thanks as well. What does setting my speakers to small do for me? Do I change them to larger after? They are quite large towers and the sides and rear are fairly big book shelf speakers.

I did find a test CD that I downloaded with different frequencies that I can use. It sounds like I do it at different frequencies and get them all as close to 75db as I can? I do get an output if I tell the amp to send the front speakers base frequencies to the Sub, but it says its non THX if I do that. Does the amp have to have a THX sub signal for it to play to the sub if set to THX?


----------



## Jungle Jack

4U2NVME said:


> Thanks JJ for the response, sorry for my slow reply. I did use Audyssey to set my initial levels. I will have to grab a SPL meter and will ask you a few questions on that shortly . It did set my sub-woofer to -6dbl and I was quite surprised because even when it was setting the levels it was very quiet.
> 
> After Audyssey set my levels I tried to go in and change some of the settings and I could not override how they were set. Its set up right now as a 7.1 system, but I will redo it once I move for a 9.2 system.
> 
> I can take a photo of the setup page and paste it here for you. Ok now for the New-person (Newb) Q's lol.
> I have never set up a system before, always went with right out of the box, is there a good walk-through on how to do it? I have some very simple questions like, do I play pink or white noise while calibrating it. How do I play to once speaker at a time, eg Front left, side left, back left etc. Do I calibrate it at 0db volume level on my Onkyo to 75 DB? using the DB boost to the speakers? Ok how do I boost each speaker individually. I did find the HZ and MHZ equalization controls.
> 
> Do I set my SPL meter where I want to listen or do I set it at so many feet from the speaker etc. Hope these don't sound to elementary, but my head is a wash of so many.. huh's? :neener:
> 
> If there was a good faq or walk through could you point me in that direction so you don't cramp up writing back responses
> 
> -NV[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello,
> With an SPL Meter, go into the Speaker Setup Menu and select Level Calibration. The Test Tones in the 3007 are all you need.
> 
> From there Set the Meter to C Weighting, Slow Response, and the 80db Range. Just go through each Speaker making sure they read 75db's and the Subwoofer 80db's. You can set the Subwoofer for 75db's if you think the Bass is overpowering.
> Cheers,
> JJ


----------



## Tufelhundin

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What do you have the Speakers Crossedover to? At 80 hz, you should get plenty of Bass Response. Are you using the initial Audyssey Speaker Levels? *When I used an SPL Meter, none of my Speakers were close to 75 db's after Audyssey.* I used my SPL Meter and raised all Channels to 75 db's and the Subwoofer to 80 db's.
> 
> If using the initial Audyssey Settings, it well might be the culprit. If without an SPL Meter, raise the Level of the Subwoofer and perhaps raise the Level on the Subwoofer itself. I would raise the Levels on the AVR first and if not pleased, raise the Sub level.
> Cheers.
> JJ


Were the sats around 67-68...and the sub at 73?


----------



## needspeed52

4U2NVME said:


> Hi Jeff and thanks as well. What does setting my speakers to small do for me? Do I change them to larger after? They are quite large towers and the sides and rear are fairly big book shelf speakers.
> 
> I did find a test CD that I downloaded with different frequencies that I can use. It sounds like I do it at different frequencies and get them all as close to 75db as I can? I do get an output if I tell the amp to send the front speakers base frequencies to the Sub, but it says its non THX if I do that. Does the amp have to have a THX sub signal for it to play to the sub if set to THX?


4U2, I also have large mains and I have them set to small and crossed over at 80hZ, with all speakers set to small the receiver will be more capable of even power output to all speakers, all frequency's below 80hZ will passed on to the sub, I also believe setting them to small will result in a seamless integration with your sub. As JJ said go into the speaker setup menu in your receiver and select speaker level calibration, regardless of the volume setting on your receiver the test tones are output at a fixed level, when you make the selection for test tones the left speaker should have an output first, see what the SPL meter is showing when setup as JJ suggested and adjust the level on the receiver +or- to achieve the 75dB reference and select the next speaker and adjust it to the same output level of 75dB, do this with all speakers, with the sub I like to set it a little hotter 78-80dB, start with the sub volume control about 12 o'clock and adjust it's output to about 80dB. Before doing any of this calibration with test tones I would go into the speaker setup menu and set all your speaker sizes to small and input all speaker distances from your primary listening spot, this helps in doing any level calibrations. Hope this helps, if not let us know.
Jeff


----------



## RollsRoyce

TypeA said:


> Hey, my research (asked on avs forum) has indicated it would probably be ok to hook up two Infinity 162 bookshelf speakers to each of my left and right outputs on my 3007, for a total of four speakers for my front left and right in a 5.2 surround setup, however it has been recommended I change the ohm output on the receiver to 4 ohms. I seem to remember reading somewhere that changing the ohm setting in the menu cancels audyssey calibration numbers within the receiver, is this correct? Ive not hooked it up yet, kinda asking questions before, so for all I know audyssey will identify the two pairs as 4 ohms anyway...any input?


Audyssey doesn't have anything to do with the speaker impedance setting. All it is looking at is the in-room frequency response of the speakers.

Depending on the impedance of those speakers and how they are wired together (parallel or series), you could end up with an impedance well below 4 ohms, even 2 ohms, so I personally wouldn't advise this. The 3007 can run A or B speakers, or better yet, set up one pair as Height or Wide speakers (using Audyssey DSX), which the 3007 can certainly handle. Audyssey recommends Wides, while others have found Height speakers to be nirvana.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Running Speakers in Parallel or Series well might be a recipe for disaster. I will say again that the 4 Ohm Setting results in diminished Power Output. However, if hooking up Speakers like described, it might be the best way to ensure Thermal Stability.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

One pair is connected with bare wire under the screw and another pair is plugged in using banana plugs, all four driven with just the front left and right channel amps, each speaker has its own wire. Been running it like that for about a month, no problems thus far, I didnt adjust the impedance. Thanks for the input.


----------



## RollsRoyce

Looks like you have a near-perfect Height setup there. I would still recommend that as the best way to run while protecting both the speakers and the receiver. Your description of their hookup sounds like they are paralleled, so if they are 8-ohm nominal, the amp is seeing 4 ohms. If they are 4-ohm nominal, the amp is seeing 2 ohms, and that is a very tough load for a receiver.


----------



## 4U2NVME

Question for you all, when I use my sound meter, do I point it forward and use on a tripod or do I point it to face towards each speaker as I set them. I will be putting it in the location I sit most of the time to watch movies.


----------



## recruit

I have always had my SPL meter pointing upwards on a tripod in my seating position.


----------



## needspeed52

recruit said:


> I have always had my SPL meter pointing upwards on a tripod in my seating position.


Recruit, I agree, I use an all thread piece attached to the meter stuck in the top of my couch's cushion right at my where my head is it.


----------



## TypeA

I solved one issue (finally), but seem to have located another...

After trying two different 25' hdmi cables (including a super-thick monoprice cable), I could not get my sanyo projector in zone one to handshake with the onkyo, entire screen image would flash and never lock in or produce funky colors and be blurry. NO problems, ever, with hooking sources directly to that same projector using the same cable(s). I sacrificed my super thick acoustic research 25' dvi cable in zone 2 and Im happy to report that it passes 1080p perfect from the onkyo. Problem solved!

However now I am using component to the mits projector in zone 2, and Im getting mild brightness bars flashing (horizonal across the display) from both my blu ray player and the comcast dvr, almost like electrical interference, it just a very mild flashing in brightness that is only obvious in certain scenes (wish I could figure out a better way to describe it). Now this problem goes away when I bypass the onkyo and feed the projector direct from either of the sources, clear picture exactly as you would expect. Plus Im getting a single vertical line of distortion, only about a pixel or two wide, again from both sources and while using a different cable for each source. This is my first time using component on the onkyo, i went into the menu and changed the monitor to analog from hdmi, made sure nothing else was feeding the onkyo video besides the component, made sure the resolution output was 1080i, even cycled through rgb and YPbPr, same results. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Jungle Jack

TypeA said:


> I solved one issue (finally), but seem to have located another...
> 
> After trying two different 25' hdmi cables (including a super-thick monoprice cable), I could not get my sanyo projector in zone one to handshake with the onkyo, entire screen image would flash and never lock in or produce funky colors and be blurry. NO problems, ever, with hooking sources directly to that same projector using the same cable(s). I sacrificed my super thick acoustic research 25' dvi cable in zone 2 and Im happy to report that it passes 1080p perfect from the onkyo. Problem solved!
> 
> However now I am using component to the mits projector in zone 2, and Im getting mild brightness bars flashing (horizonal across the display) from both my blu ray player and the comcast dvr, almost like electrical interference, it just a very mild flashing in brightness that is only obvious in certain scenes (wish I could figure out a better way to describe it). Now this problem goes away when I bypass the onkyo and feed the projector direct from either of the sources, clear picture exactly as you would expect. Plus Im getting a single vertical line of distortion, only about a pixel or two wide, again from both sources and while using a different cable for each source. This is my first time using component on the onkyo, i went into the menu and changed the monitor to analog from hdmi, made sure nothing else was feeding the onkyo video besides the component, made sure the resolution output was 1080i, even cycled through rgb and YPbPr, same results. Am I missing something here?


Hello,
I have not connected Component Cables in around 5 years so I have never hooked them up to my 3007. I gotta give you props for using every Feature offered on the 3007. (Multiple Zones, DSX, Component, and more)

I think I still have some Component Cables somewhere and will hook them up to either my OPPO BDP-93 or my SA-8300 HD and see if anything is amiss. There is certainly the possibility that there is an issue with the Components. Just to be sure, you do not have the Components set to 1080p?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Thanks jj, that would be a great help. Yes I made sure the projector, source, and receiver were all set for either 1080i or 720p. All settings in the projector were tried also. Going component has a couple of good benefits, the dlp mits seems to give a better image with its component input over its hdmi (and the onkyo will not feed zone 2 or 3 audio from the hdmi audio input anyway, so two channel analog audio was already connected for those zones), and that frees up the other hdmi output, perhaps for a second smaller display in zone 1 or a zone 3 display. But this poor component performance has got me scratching my head, especially since connecting the sources direct with the same cables works perfectly.

BTW, the receiver has the latest firmware update.

Ive certainly had my fair share of issues...


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Tyler, you should be a Beta Tester for AVR's amigo as you definitely utilize all the Features on a exceptionally well equipped AVR. 

Tomorrow morning I had a meeting that was pushed back to the afternoon so I should be able to try out the Component Inputs on the 3007 in the morning. I will report back what issues if any that I observe.

One thing to note about Component Cables is that many do not measure a true 75 ohms which is the Standard. Some Components are more forgiving than others when it comes to discrepancies from Cables that do not meet this Standard. Interestingly, I have read some Reviews where obscenely priced Cables do not come close to 75 ohms while some reasonably priced ones do. I am personally a big fan of Tributaries for Component Cables. I doubt that is what the issue is, but it is not out of the realm of possibility.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Tyler, you should be a Beta Tester for AVR's amigo as you definitely utilize all the Features on a exceptionally well equipped AVR.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I had a meeting that was pushed back to the afternoon so I should be able to try out the Component Inputs on the 3007 in the morning. I will report back what issues if any that I observe.
> 
> One thing to note about Component Cables is that many do not measure a true 75 ohms which is the Standard. Some Components are more forgiving than others when it comes to discrepancies from Cables that do not meet this Standard. Interestingly, I have read some Reviews where obscenely priced Cables do not come close to 75 ohms while some reasonably priced ones do. I am personally a big fan of Tributaries for Component Cables. I doubt that is what the issue is, but it is not out of the realm of possibility.
> Cheers,
> JJ




I have used component cables from BJG without problems, all of their cables seem to perform up to spec without issue.
Jeff


----------



## TypeA

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Tyler, you should be a Beta Tester for AVR's amigo as you definitely utilize all the Features on a exceptionally well equipped AVR.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I had a meeting that was pushed back to the afternoon so I should be able to try out the Component Inputs on the 3007 in the morning. I will report back what issues if any that I observe.
> 
> One thing to note about Component Cables is that many do not measure a true 75 ohms which is the Standard. Some Components are more forgiving than others when it comes to discrepancies from Cables that do not meet this Standard. Interestingly, I have read some Reviews where obscenely priced Cables do not come close to 75 ohms while some reasonably priced ones do. I am personally a big fan of Tributaries for Component Cables. I doubt that is what the issue is, but it is not out of the realm of possibility.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Sanyo projector and onkyo dont want to talk with a hdmi, no problem, issued solved with a dvi cable and a couple of dvi to hdmi converters. However now Ive established that the 720p mitsubishi projector and onkyo dont want to talk with a 720p component connection. Im grateful the sanyo and onkyo do fine with the component and that certainly verifies it is NOT my cables, settings or sources. So Onkyo firmware is up to date, only remaining question is updating the firmware on the mits projector, guess Ill have to research into that. Otherwise I must go back to hdmi and miss out on my 720p component outputs on the onkyo. Normally this wouldnt be a big deal, but the mits does look best with its component connection and it frees up a 1080p hdmi output that is wasted on a 720p projector. Component output on the onkyo is only 720p, so cant feed the 1080p sanyo that :hissyfit:


----------



## 4U2NVME

Who uses the Speaker A and Speaker B functions of this AMP. I intended to set up purely as a 9.2 system I have all the speakers but from reading it sounds like if you have a smaller HT room its wasted. I was reading in the manual but not understanding that I can set two pair of front speakers for 'heavy music listening'. I have two sets of large towers and two sets of smaller speakers. 

I had intended to use the second set of Large towers as my high speakers in the front but they are only fill and so that would be a waste of them. If I used a book shelf speaker as a high I don't know what to do with my other towers. I really can't put to the side of the room as my room is to narrow to build columns to hide them in. I am hiding all my speakers either behind a AT movie screen, in my sofits or out of site some way.

So who uses the 7.2 and extra front of large speakers for music, can you still play music and have surround with it this way or is it just the 4 speakers and woofers? So many options...

How do you suggest i set up my room. Like I said I have 2 pairs (4 total) tower speakers about 5 feet high, and two pair of book shelf speakers about 14 inches high. As well as two large subs and a center channel. I know what to do with the sub and center channel, just not sure what to do with the others. The Manual shows on page 84 up to 13 speakers locations. =/ why?


----------



## Jungle Jack

4U2NVME said:


> Who uses the Speaker A and Speaker B functions of this AMP. I intended to set up purely as a 9.2 system I have all the speakers but from reading it sounds like if you have a smaller HT room its wasted. I was reading in the manual but not understanding that I can set two pair of front speakers for 'heavy music listening'. I have two sets of large towers and two sets of smaller speakers.
> 
> I had intended to use the second set of Large towers as my high speakers in the front but they are only fill and so that would be a waste of them. If I used a book shelf speaker as a high I don't know what to do with my other towers. I really can't put to the side of the room as my room is to narrow to build columns to hide them in. I am hiding all my speakers either behind a AT movie screen, in my sofits or out of site some way.
> 
> So who uses the 7.2 and extra front of large speakers for music, can you still play music and have surround with it this way or is it just the 4 speakers and woofers? So many options...
> 
> How do you suggest i set up my room. Like I said I have 2 pairs (4 total) tower speakers about 5 feet high, and two pair of book shelf speakers about 14 inches high. As well as two large subs and a center channel. I know what to do with the sub and center channel, just not sure what to do with the others. The Manual shows on page 84 up to 13 speakers locations. =/ why?


Hello,
I would put the best pair of Towers as your Mains, the other pair as your main Surrounds (not surround back). one pair of Bookshelves for the SBL and SBR and the last pair for Audyssey DSX.

If it was me, I would put both pairs of Bookshelves in the front of your HT for Height and Width Channels for Audyssey DSX, Just in my personal experience I have been more impressed with a full DSX Setup than additional Surrounds. The trick is whether or not your room can accommodate both the Height and Width Channels.

I am seriously considering purchasing some MartinLogan Motion Series for use in a DSX Setup. I really have been impressed with DSX and soon plan to put my money where my mouth is.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Watch out Jack, you probably wont go back to any other type of processing. I have to admit neo 6 dsx sounds amazing, especially for music. Its all Ive been using these days since installing highs, front stage is very strong smooth and defined and a unbelievable stage. Since a complete audio upgrade in August and then mods to all the speakers in November I continue to experiment with different processing but DSX really puts all other effects to shame, I kept coming back to it.

I originally built zone 1 audio for 90% movies/tv, since changing to dsx and heights its become closer to 50/50 music and movies/tv, its just that good.


----------



## Jungle Jack

TypeA said:


> Watch out Jack, you probably wont go back to any other type of processing. I have to admit neo 6 dsx sounds amazing, especially for music. Its all Ive been using these days since installing highs, front stage is very strong smooth and defined and a unbelievable stage. Since a complete audio upgrade in August and then mods to all the speakers in November I continue to experiment with different processing but DSX really puts all other effects to shame, I kept coming back to it.
> 
> I originally built zone 1 audio for 90% movies/tv, since changing to dsx and heights its become closer to 50/50 music and movies/tv, its just that good.


Hello,
I have been tempted for some time. It is only on account of the type of speakers that I use that I have not already implemented 4 more Channels up front.

I am still somewhat hesitant to purchase the Motion Series as they are not Electrostatic. The problem with stats is that to properly setup a 5 Channel Electrostatic HT is quite difficult to do properly and the additional H and W would be all but impossible with stats.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tufelhundin

TypeA said:


> Watch out Jack, you probably wont go back to any other type of processing. I have to admit neo 6 dsx sounds amazing, especially for music. Its all Ive been using these days since installing highs, front stage is very strong smooth and defined and a unbelievable stage. Since a complete audio upgrade in August and then mods to all the speakers in November I continue to experiment with different processing but DSX really puts all other effects to shame, I kept coming back to it.
> 
> I originally built zone 1 audio for 90% movies/tv, since changing to dsx and heights its become closer to 50/50 music and movies/tv, its just that good.




It is post like this that make me very excited to try "Height". I'm planning on getting a set of SVS SBS for that purpose, hopefully they will play well with the Rockets. I'm also planning on a set of SVS SSS for surround purposes.....kind of looks like I may be slowly replacing my Rockets with the M Series.


----------



## TypeA

Tufelhundin said:


> I'm planning on getting a set of SVS SBS for that purpose, hopefully they will play well with the Rockets.



Since all 7 channels are used and it creates a highly focused sound field I would imagine speaker matching is even more critical, especially with music. I think Jack's considerations of electrostatic is a very real consideration. As for me, its no wonder I get good results; 6 identical speakers (with a 7th pretty close) that are unusually good at imaging (for what they are) and a room that is very forgiving...


----------



## TypeA

NM


----------



## TypeA

Ran audyssey with the new xpa5 amp and then went to check my settings, impedance line now shows 6 ohms. Thats strange, will this setting hurt my 8 ohm speakers (infinity p162s)? What does this new change mean? Im pretty sure that line under speaker settings indicates the current ohm setting (6 ohms) and not the next selectable option....


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The Ohm Setting on the Onkyo has absolutely no bearing on any connected Power Amplifiers. However, if still running any Speakers off the Onkyo, you really should leave it 6 Ohms. I have always personally chosen to set the Onkyo the 4 Ohms to try to keep heat and Power Consumption as low as possible as I never ever hooked up a Speaker Cable to my 3007.

I am actually without my 3007 (looong story that I shall tell later this week) and am awaiting delivery of a A-Stock TX-NR3008. Regardless, 6 Ohms is the Default Setting and unless you are constantly getting Thermal Overload Protection, do not put it on 4 Ohms. The only reason there is an 4 Ohm Setting is to be in compliance of UL. There is no 8 Ohm Setting. Just 6 Ohm and 4 Ohms.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Thanks jack, I just found it weird that 6 ohms was assigned rather than 8 prior to my amp. Sorry about your 3007 issue. Setting up a new receiver is a time consuming thing, must be a pretty serious issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
It is quite a story. I am just glad I have an old Marantz SR-19EX AVR to use in the mean time. While I have been able to listen to True HD/DTS-HD/Uncompressed PCM via the Multichannel Analog Inputs, I desperately miss Audyssey. It has been almost 10 years since I have not had some form of Room EQ as I had a Pioneer VSX-49txi leading up to my TX-SR805 that I kept for a Month and TX-SR875 I had for 3 years and then the 3007.

When I get the 3008, I will go more in depth about what has been going on. It really seems to be a fluke issue I had, but there were mistakes made by the local (75 Miles Away) Authorized Service Center in that they did not fully test the AVR before telling me it was ready. Sadly, I had not only did the 150 Mile Round Trip, but had completed Audyssey and the rest of Setup before finding out that there was a major problem.

I took it to a local Service Center in hopes of not having to wait up to 2 Weeks of In Transit time. When I first got the AVR back 9 Days after taking it there, I was actually in the process of writing a Post in praise of this Service Center when the bottom dropped out of the box so to speak.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jack, sorry to hear of your problems, I also am using MCH outs from my BD player to MCH inputs on the receiver, I'm glad that I read your post, I did not know to use PCM or Bitstream from player but thanks to you I know now. Thanks for that, I'm curious to hear your more in depth problem you're having with your receiver, I hope all is resolved soon.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, sorry to hear of your problems, I also am using MCH outs from my BD player to MCH inputs on the receiver, I'm glad that I read your post, I did not know to use PCM or Bitstream from player but thanks to you I know now. Thanks for that, I'm curious to hear your more in depth problem you're having with your receiver, I hope all is resolved soon.
> Thanks, Jeff


Hello,
Thanks amigo. To be totally honest, this is the first time that I have had an AVR fail. The previous 2 Onkyo AVR's I used are both functioning flawlessly as I sold both to friends in the Sarasota Area, The TX-SR875 I used 24/7 for 3 Years. The 805 was only used for about a month. While it did everything I needed, I really wanted an 875 due to the Reon Chip. 

99% of the absurdity of what happened was directly attributable to the Authorized Service Center I went with. On Thursday, I will tell the whole tale. I must say that Onkyo Corporate was actually quite nice and in less than a week they had a Tracking Number for me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Thanks amigo. To be totally honest, this is the first time that I have had an AVR fail. The previous 2 Onkyo AVR's I used are both functioning flawlessly as I sold both to friends in the Sarasota Area, The TX-SR875 I used 24/7 for 3 Years. The 805 was only used for about a month. While it did everything I needed, I really wanted an 875 due to the Reon Chip.
> 
> 99% of the absurdity of what happened was directly attributable to the Authorized Service Center I went with. On Thursday, I will tell the whole tale. I must say that Onkyo Corporate was actually quite nice and in less than a week they had a Tracking Number for me.
> Cheers,
> JJ



You are welcome my friend indeed, I have an Onkyo 702 that's been going strong for seven years without so much as a hiccup, it sounds as though you're problem may have been a pre-existing one that was overlooked from the start, I won't get into this now I'll wait to hear the whole tale from you. I'm looking to replace the 702 with the NR-709 or 809. Jack do you think I can get away with the 709 or 809 driving a 5.1 setup of 3 Ascends 340's upfront and 170's for surrounds, I've been using a EMO UP-2 to drive the mains and the 702 for center and surrounds. I'm thinking of selling the UPA-2 and just using the receiver to drive all speakers, do you think the 709 is up to the task or should I go with the 809? I really don't think I need the UPA-2, but I'll wait to hear from you as I respect your opinion. Thanks Jack for your time, I know all will be well with you and your situation. Thanks again my friend.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> You are welcome my friend indeed, I have an Onkyo 702 that's been going strong for seven years without so much as a hiccup, it sounds as though you're problem may have been a pre-existing one that was overlooked from the start, I won't get into this now I'll wait to hear the whole tale from you. I'm looking to replace the 702 with the NR-709 or 809. Jack do you think I can get away with the 709 or 809 driving a 5.1 setup of 3 Ascends 340's upfront and 170's for surrounds, I've been using a EMO UP-2 to drive the mains and the 702 for center and surrounds. I'm thinking of selling the UPA-2 and just using the receiver to drive all speakers, do you think the 709 is up to the task or should I go with the 809? I really don't think I need the UPA-2, but I'll wait to hear from you as I respect your opinion. Thanks Jack for your time, I know all will be well with you and your situation. Thanks again my friend.
> Jeff


Hello,
If using a Subwoofer and Crossing over at 80hz, I think you should be fine. I would gravitate towards the 809 as it offers the HQV Vida Video Processor that got a literal Perfect Score when Reviewed in the Yamaha Aventage A3000. Moreover, it has a stronger Amplifier Section.

It is difficult to know for sure how the x09's Amplifier Stages are yet as there have yet to be any Bench Tests owing to how new the Series is. In truth, I would try out the Speakers with the 709 or 809 while still holding on to the Amplifier just to make sure they are up to snuff. Things like the size of your Room can really have an impact and it will be easy to Return an AVR provided you purchase it from a reputable Authorized Dealer. And of course your Emotiva will sell like hot cakes should you not need it. I am guessing you will not, but better safe than sorry.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If using a Subwoofer and Crossing over at 80hz, I think you should be fine. I would gravitate towards the 809 as it offers the HQV Vida Video Processor that got a literal Perfect Score when Reviewed in the Yamaha Aventage A3000. Moreover, it has a stronger Amplifier Section.
> 
> It is difficult to know for sure how the x09's Amplifier Stages are yet as there have yet to be any Bench Tests owing to how new the Series is. In truth, I would try out the Speakers with the 709 or 809 while still holding on to the Amplifier just to make sure they are up to snuff. Things like the size of your Room can really have an impact and it will be easy to Return an AVR provided you purchase it from a reputable Authorized Dealer. And of course your Emotiva will sell like hot cakes should you not need it. I am guessing you will not, but better safe than sorry.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks Jack for the reply and informative answer, I will do just as you suggest, I have nothing to lose which ever choice I make, I think the 709 would work well with the amp, and if not I will go with the 809 for the extra power and video processing. It's amazing my 702 draws more current than either the 709 or 809, but it is in my opinion antiquated when it comes to audio and video processing and no HDMI. I just missed the 809 at Newegg for $699 delivered and the 709 for $650, they sold out in one day. Thanks again Jack as always.
Jeff
PS. I do have a Epik sub and crossovered to 80Hz.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
One of my favorite Subwoofers amigo. The 709 should work just fine. You might want to consider the TX-NR3007 as it is available now for just over 800 Dollars at Accessories4less and was a 2100 AVR. The folks at Accessories4less are really quite nice and provide better Customer Service than many Dealers specializing in Brand New AVR's and Components. Mark is an especially knowledgeable fellow there and very much a straight shooter.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> One of my favorite Subwoofers amigo. The 709 should work just fine. You might want to consider the TX-NR3007 as it is available now for just over 800 Dollars at Accessories4less and was a 2100 AVR. The folks at Accessories4less are really quite nice and provide better Customer Service than many Dealers specializing in Brand New AVR's and Components. Mark is an especially knowledgeable fellow there and very much a straight shooter.
> Cheers,
> JJ



Thanks again Jack, I really want to buy new, but I will check out AC4L, customer service is a major factor in my decision.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
There are definite advantages to purchasing A-Stock AVR's. Not the least being that the Warranty is at least an additional year. As for Customer Service, I have found the best possible CS to come from local Brick & Mortar AV Stores where you will often pay at or near MSRP, but will provide you with far more Post Sales Support. This can be anything from Salesmen with true technical expertise of the Brands and Models they sell to in the event of needing Service the possibility of being given a Loaner AVR while yours is in Repair to an outright Exchange for a new AVR. There is another Thread here where a Member purchased an AVR locally and when it failed was offered an Exchange. This is not something that Newegg or any other discount Internet Store will do. Crutchfield is the exception, but again you are looking at paying full MSRP more often than not.

There are opportunities to buy AVR's from local Stores that have been discontinued for nice savings, but often they are Display Units as many local Stores only keep in stock Entry Level AVR's and Custom Order more expensive ones to avoid having a glut of AVR's they have to sell at or near cost. All I can say is with places like Newegg out there, Independent Hifi Stores know their major advantage is in Customer Service.

I was lucky enough to live in Charleston, SC where there is Reed Brothers. This is the definition of an Independent Store. It is crazy, you walk in the Store and all you see are Textiles and the like and you hang a left towards the back of the Store, go down a Ramp and first see an amazing 2 Channel System On Display. When I was last there, it was $10,000 Dollar MartinLogan Prodigies being driven by a similarly priced YBA Amplifier and Preamp topped off with a fantastic Turntable. Owner Tom Reed is an absolute Gentlemen and one of the best people I have ever known. Him and his Wife Marion are quite passionate about Hifi and it really shows. If something you Purchased there needs Service, they pay for Shipping and try to accommodate you with a Loaner when possible. At least when you live in Charleston. They are able to sell some products from the Phone if interested. I would ask to speak to Tom as I greatly prefer him to Marion. However, both really know their stuff.

Back to AC4L, Mark really cares about his Customers and they could not be nicer. Mind you given the razor thin Profit Margins, they are not going to be able to provide Loaners should your AVR or other Product need Service, but they will do everything possible to help. Quite impressive considering they are always cheaper than ShopOnkyo when it comes to B-Stock Components. Also, there is a no questions asked 30 Day Return Policy. 

And while I know some are put off by Factory Reconditioned AVR's, please realize that some are nothing more than Customer Returns that could not be sold as Brand New, some were Review Units, and some were indeed broken and needed to be Repaired. However, there is a 1 Year Warranty (A-Stock 2 Years) and they do offer an Extended Warranty for a very reasonable price. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Thanks again my friend as always.
Best Regards, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Amazingly I received my Brand New TX-NR3008 today. I was not expecting it until tomorrow and when I called FedEx they said it would not be here until Thursday. However, at 9 AM as I was about to head to Tampa for a Meeting I hear my Doorbell Ring. By the time I got to the Door the Driver was nowhere to be seen, but I walked around the area where I live and found him. He was struggling with the Weight of the AVR. Why he did not use a Cart or even Dolly is beyond me. 

Regardless, the Box was looking a little bit rough, but thankfully the only internal damage was a small crease in the Box for the Audyssey Microphone and there was Bubble Wrap at that precise area in the Box so I am guessing Onkyo knew full well that with the weight of these AVR's that they were going to have a rough go of it In Transit. This was actually a prime reason why I decided to go with a local Authorized Service Center as opposed to Shipping it to United Radio in New York.

I still cannot believe it took around 7 Weeks to get back an AVR. I will say that Onkyo had things handled within a week. Truth be told, I was supposed to receive a B-Stock 3008, but they were having issues finding one and had mercy on me and Shipped me an A-Stock 3008.

While I was completely fine with another Refurbished AVR, I cannot complain with having an additional year of Warranty Coverage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Good Things Happen To GOOD PEOPLE. I am happy for you Jack my friend. Keep us posted and looking forward to your woeful tale that turned out good.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Good Things Happen To GOOD PEOPLE. I am happy for you Jack my friend. Keep us posted and looking forward to your woeful tale that turned out good.
> Jeff


Jeff,
Thank you for the kind words brother. Wow have I missed having an HDMI AVR. While I had HT with the quite ancient Marantz SR-19EX, not having Audyssey. the Lossless Codecs Bitstreamed, and RIHD were really hard to live without.

I gotta say, XT32 is amazing. I cancelled all of my plans for the day and dedicated the day to AVR Setup. I am not sure how much better XT32 is as I have been without any form of Audyssey since May 21st. It makes the reference point much more difficult to establish. Going from a circa 2000 AVR to a up to date AVR has been a joy. While many would have purchased an AVR and Returned it within 30 Days, I just think knowingly buying an AVR for use simply as a placeholder is wrong. The crazy thing is Shop Onkyo has stock of both the 3007 and 3008 in the days that the 3008 was In Transit. In one of the cruel twists when Onkyo rushed a 2nd Day AIr Box and I told the Shop that had my 3007 that the Box was going to arrive Wednesday and to please just throw it in the Box and immediately give it to the UPS Driver. According to them, the Driver was in such a rush that he would not wait the few minutes it would take to do so. Riiight.

This meant the 3007 did not get Shipped out until Thursday which meant that Onkyo would not be getting my AVR on Friday and instead getting it on Monday of last week. I will go over the entire thing, but will say again that once Onkyo had it, things could not have gone smoother and they were quite understanding of the feeling like not a single thing was going correctly. What is crazy is this is only the 2nd time I have had an AVR fail on me. Last time was a Denon AVR-4800 where the damage was my fault when a positive and negative lead touched each other while powered only a few years into this Hobby.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
As I said I would tell the entire story of how I ended up with a TX-NR3008 as opposed to the TX-NR3007 that I had been perfectly happy with prior.

On May 22nd at about 11PM I got home and was attempting to view the latest episode of South Park when after about 2 minutes, the Screen froze. At first, I honestly thought it was the DVR so I rebooted it. At the same time, I unplugged the AVR. 

After the DVR rebooted, I turned back on the AVR and got the Onkyo Screen and it seemed fine until 5 minutes in the Screen froze again. At this point I knew it was the Onkyo. The Audio was still working and every single Source in connected via HDMI. At this point the only Source I could use was my OPPO BDP-93 as I had HDMI 1 going to the TV and HDMI 2 going to the Onkyo.

As a Hail Mary, I did do the VCR/Power Button Full Reset losing my Audyssey Settings, Speaker Configuration, etc.. Video would work for a few minutes and again freeze. On May 23rd, I called Accessories4less to get recommendations for Service Centers and was highly urged to send it to United Radio in New York. As it was almost Memorial Day, I decided to wait until the first day after Memorial Day to either Ship it to United or take it to a local Service Center.

However, figuring it would take about 2 weeks of Shipping to and back and having to pay for Shipping to New York from Southwest Florida, I decided to look into the Authorized Service Centers in the Area. There were 2 in the Tampa-St.Pete Metro Area which is about 75 Miles North of me so I called both. Figuring this would be a straightforward swapping out HDMI Board Repair, I did not think it to be an esoteric Repair.

The first Service Center told me it would be 2-3 Weeks before they could even look at the 3007. The other told me they could immediately look at it and the turnaround would be around a week to 9 days. I dropped off the 3007 at the 2nd Repair Shop and the folks there seemed quite nice and went about getting back an old Marantz AVR that I had loaned to a friend so that I could still have a semblance of a HT.

On Thursday, June 9th I got a call that my AVR was ready for pickup. I dropped everything and made the 150 Mile roundtrip. I get it home happy beyond words and the Video is working just fine. I go through Audyssey, Speaker Configuration, Input Assignment, and SPL Meter Level Calibration after Audyssey. Everything seemed perfect.

As soon as I check out a Source, I am getting no Sound. I switch to another Source and it remains the same. On and on. Before getting to upset. I go ahead and do the Full Reset (again) and it does nothing.
I call the Shop and ask to speak to the Technician who Worked on it only to be told he is from Vietnam and does not have a strong command of the English Language. However, he does tell them that the 3007 does not decode HDMI. I am quite frustrated as I told them that I had never even hooked up a Speaker Cable to it and to make sure the internal amplifiers work and that everything else does as my 1 Year Warranty ends in Mid August. And to be told my AVR does not decode Audio on HDMI does not fill me with confidence.

I call the other local Repair Center where the Technician is nice enough to speak to me for about 15 Minutes where he tells me it sounds like it could be a Firmware issue, but it seemed odd that the Audio was not working. On Friday Morning, I wake up at 6:45 to disconnect my HT and head straight back to the Repair Center where I took it to in the 1st place hoping that they could talk to Onkyo and get the Audio working. As I am sitting there, I overhear them discussing that their Account with Onkyo has issues and that Ordering Parts might be an issue. And wouldn't you know it, I am informed that the replacement HDMI Board is "defective". 

At this point, I go outside and call Onkyo and try to explain to them the situation. I also call the other Service Center in the Area and am told since this Repair has not been completely finished he would need an RMA from Onkyo before taking it on and I would still have to wait 2 Weeks before he could even look at it. After 45 Minutes of Phone Calls, I have gotten nowhere and am so frustrated that I take the 3007 home with me. On the drive home, I am on hold with Onkyo for literally the entire drive only to have the Call Disconnected when within 5 Minutes of my House.

I reconnect the 3007 and connect Optical and Digital Cables to all Sources and use it for the Weekend as I try to find another place to get it fixed. At the end, I go back to the same place Monday Morning and offer to pay for Next Day Air on the HDMI Board when I take it there for the 3rd time. On the Drive up, I call Onkyo to make sure they are still in Good Standing. When I call on Tuesday, I find out that they cannot even Order Parts from Onkyo until at best Thursday. At this point, I am about to lose my mind. Regardless, on Thursday they are able to Order Parts again and since the Order for the 2nd HDMI Board was submitted Next Day Air, it was going to arrive on Friday.

I schedule my day around being in the Tampa Area on Friday and when I call the Service Center I am told that the HDMI Board had arrived, but the Tech had 3 other Devices taken apart and that they would not be able to get to my AVR until the Afternoon. I kill the Morning into until 3PM when I finally call only to be told that this HDMI Board is also "defective"!!!!!!

I call Onkyo and this time really have steam coming out of my ears so they have mercy on me and decide to send a 2nd Day Air Return Box that would arrive at the Service Center on Wednesday. I call the Service Center on Monday and Tuesday practically begging them to make sure they simply put the 3007 in the Return Box and immediately hand it back to the UPS Driver so that it gets to Onkyo by Friday. They tell me the Driver is always in a hurry and probably cannot wait. In my experience with UPS, they usually will wait 4-5 Minutes to simply place an AVR in a Box, Tape it up, and place the Shipping Label on it. Of course, this does not happen and the 3007 is Shipped on Thursday which means Onkyo will not have the 3007 until the next Monday.

Once it got to Onkyo, I am told within 2 Days that they are going to be exchanging it for a Refurbished TX-NR3008. I was quite pleased with this mostly as I will now have an additional almost 11 Months of Warranty. However, it turns out that there were no B-Stock 3008's that were going to be available in the near future and went ahead and Ordered an A-Stock TX-NR3008. It arrived at Onkyo on Friday and was also Shipped out the next day.

Due to the July 4th Holiday, FedEx told me the 3008 was not going to arrive until today and I even called them on Tuesday and they reiterated this. However, yesterday I hear the Doorbell Ring but was Brushing my Teeth, I run outside and see a FedEx Driver struggling with the 3008 outside my House. I track him down and shock of shocks my 3008 comes a day early and before 9 AM. 

The Box looks somewhat distressed, but Onkyo does do an excellent job with Packaging. Internally, the only item that showed slight damage was the Microphone for Audyssey. What is really cool is that there is Bubble Wrap on the Corner where there was a crease in the Box. Setup went perfectly, MultEQ XT32 is amazing. Especially the setup for the Subwoofers, and finally I have my HT back completely.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus

Hi Jack glad to hear you got the 3008. Its a great avr. You got to admit XT32 makes a huge difference. 
Let us know your thoughts on xt32 after you have run it awhile.

Good luck with the Onkyo

Cheers
Dwight


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have actually already made comments about XT32 on another Thread and it is fabulous. Especially if using Dual Subwoofers. The great thing about XT32 is that it also included the SubEQ as well. Or at least all XT32 Products so far have included this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop

Jungle Jack said:


> However, he does tell them that the 3007 does not decode HDMI.
> JJ


Yikes!! Does this mean my 5007 does not either? Or was that the upgrade from the 3007 to the 5007! HAHA!
I am sorry aboutyour ordeal but it looks like everything worked out!


----------



## Dwight Angus

Yeah I sold my sub eq due to the redundancy you mentioned. Enjoy the 3008. It is a very good avr


----------



## Jungle Jack

1hagop said:


> Yikes!! Does this mean my 5007 does not either? Or was that the upgrade from the 3007 to the 5007! HAHA!
> I am sorry aboutyour ordeal but it looks like everything worked out!


Hello,
According to the Technician from Southeast Asia, that is the case. If your 5007 is decoding Audio via HDMI, immediately disconnect it and take it in for Service!

This has only been the 2nd time I have had an AVR fail on me and the 1st time it was totally my fault. So as I am in my early 30's and have had an AVR in the mix since I was 18 so all in all I cannot feel too bad. That being said, this was quite a frustrating experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Can anyone explain to me why my 3007 will down-convert multichannel HDMI IN to HEADPHONE OUT (obviously two channel analog out) but will NOT down-convert that same multichannel HDMI IN to two channel for zone 2 and zone 3 powered outputs? Ive found a way around that by feeding the avr two channel analog from all sources but seems very strange I have to do that when clearly the headphone output works with just a hdmi multichannel audio input...


----------



## Jungle Jack

TypeA said:


> Can anyone explain to me why my 3007 will down-convert multichannel HDMI IN to HEADPHONE OUT (obviously two channel analog out) but will NOT down-convert that same multichannel HDMI IN to two channel for zone 2 and zone 3 powered outputs? Ive found a way around that by feeding the avr two channel analog from all sources but seems very strange I have to do that when clearly the headphone output works with just a hdmi multichannel audio input...


Hello,
You are just experiencing one of the many confounding aspects of HDMI's evil twin brother HDCP. HDCP stops many what would seem reasonable uses of your HDMI Source. I will just say that convenience was not the only reason for the adoption of HDMI.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

*TX-NR3007 multiple DA/AD conversions of not connected properly*

Currently I am connecting the Oppo 980H to the NR3007 in two ways. a) HDMI for watching Movies and Analog for listening to music.

My question is whether I am actually going through two conversions when I am listening to music in stereo mode.Is the Receiver converting the analog signals from the Oppo back to digital for processing when the receiver is in stereo mode? I came to this conclusion because when I select direct mode , I get no subwoofer output .

Am I right to conclude that there are 2 ways to avoid multiple conversion of A/D , D/A 

a) Use the Optical or Coax connection between Oppo and Rcvr ( use Receiver's DAC after all the DSP is done) 

b) Use analog connection but I need Receiver in Direct mode ( Use Oppo's DAC) and at the expense of no Subwoofer and maybe no DSP at all ?

Is Audyssey automatically diengaged in music Direct mode? 

Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I personally just use HDMI for everything. As your 3007 can directly decode DSD (SACD), there really is nothing lost in doing so. I truly believe it sounds better via HDMI as opposed to MCH. Definitely worth hooking up a cable to compare/contrast.
Cheers,
J


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I personally just use HDMI for everything. As your 3007 can directly decode DSD (SACD), there really is nothing lost in doing so. I truly believe it sounds better via HDMI as opposed to MCH. Definitely worth hooking up a cable to compare/contrast.
> Cheers,
> J


Jack, I have to agree that something is missing in MCH, I have an older Onkyo non HDMI receiver that is connected to the MCH outs of my Panny BD player and also digital coaxial out from BD player and actually prefer the SPDIF connection, the player's bass management is not up to par with the receiver, I know that I am not getting the full impact of the lossless audio from the SPDIF but to my ears it's hard to tell the difference. I have decided to get the Onkyo 809 which I have on preorder, the stock is in now from the ID dealer that I preordered from, I cancelled the order after numerous complaints from other forums of excess heat and HDMI board failure, but I contacted Onkyo and they assured me that this problem was from previous model years and not inherent to the XX09 series, I really want to believe them so I will order today, my quoted price is $655 delivered, I have not seen it anywhere for less than $700 and some much more. Thanks to you folks here and the fact that my 702 has performed flawlessly for 7+ years and comparing other brands with the same features the 809 seems to be a bargain. Thanks to all.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

*Re: TX-NR3007 multiple DA/AD conversions of not connected properly*



sportflyer said:


> Currently I am connecting the Oppo 980H to the NR3007 in two ways. a) HDMI for watching Movies and Analog for listening to music.
> 
> My question is whether I am actually going through two conversions when I am listening to music in stereo mode.Is the Receiver converting the analog signals from the Oppo back to digital for processing when the receiver is in stereo mode? I came to this conclusion because when I select direct mode , I get no subwoofer output .
> 
> Am I right to conclude that there are 2 ways to avoid multiple conversion of A/D , D/A
> 
> a) Use the Optical or Coax connection between Oppo and Rcvr ( use Receiver's DAC after all the DSP is done)
> 
> b) Use analog connection but I need Receiver in Direct mode ( Use Oppo's DAC) and at the expense of no Subwoofer and maybe no DSP at all ?
> 
> Is Audyssey automatically diengaged in music Direct mode?
> 
> Tks


Sport, I often wondered why there was no sub out with Direct mode, is Audyssey auto disengaged during Direct mode, that is a good question and I would also appreciate any input on the subject, if it is disengaged how will this affect all of the calibrations done using Audyssey, or does it even matter. I have several sources that I would like to use with the Direct Mode, this is a valid (to me) point and would like to hear some input.
Jeff


----------



## sportflyer

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I personally just use HDMI for everything. As your 3007 can directly decode DSD (SACD), there really is nothing lost in doing so. I truly believe it sounds better via HDMI as opposed to MCH. Definitely worth hooking up a cable to compare/contrast.
> Cheers,
> J


Yes I believe you are right. Using analog inputs to the receiver from the OPPO just subjects the signals to multiple conversions when in stereo mode. I was comparing between direct and stereo modes using the analog connection .To my ears the stereo mode seems less edgy . The direct mode sound much "thinner". I need to disconnect the analog cable and use the HDMI connection to compare again.


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, I have to agree that something is missing in MCH, I have an older Onkyo non HDMI receiver that is connected to the MCH outs of my Panny BD player and also digital coaxial out from BD player and actually prefer the SPDIF connection, the player's bass management is not up to par with the receiver, I know that I am not getting the full impact of the lossless audio from the SPDIF but to my ears it's hard to tell the difference. I have decided to get the Onkyo 809 which I have on preorder, the stock is in now from the ID dealer that I preordered from, I cancelled the order after numerous complaints from other forums of excess heat and HDMI board failure, but I contacted Onkyo and they assured me that this problem was from previous model years and not inherent to the XX09 series, I really want to believe them so I will order today, my quoted price is $655 delivered, I have not seen it anywhere for less than $700 and some much more. Thanks to you folks here and the fact that my 702 has performed flawlessly for 7+ years and comparing other brands with the same features the 809 seems to be a bargain. Thanks to all.
> Jeff


Jeff,
I really do think the x09's are doing better in respect to heat management. Given there were issues with prior Series, Onkyo really had a great deal to lose if they did not address it when they came out with the current lineup. Especially in light of their Market Share being at the apex. I really think the 809 would treat you well and there is a 2 Year Warranty.
Cheers,
J


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> I really do think the x09's are doing better in respect to heat management. Given there were issues with prior Series, Onkyo really had a great deal to lose if they did not address it when they came out with the current lineup. Especially in light of their Market Share being at the apex. I really think the 809 would treat you well and there is a 2 Year Warranty.
> Cheers,
> J


Thanks Jack as always, I respect your insight and knowledge of subject matter as I have on numerous ocassions sought your advice on many topics and have been more than satisfied with the outcome. I thank you mi amigo.
Best Regards, Jeff


----------



## mtrunz

I'm taking a shot that some of you experts can help me with a dilemma. in 2011 I bought a brand new (old stock) A stock TX-NR1007 that has never been used. I'm now trying to decide whether to sell it and buy a TX-NR809 or just keep it. I probably won't use it as more than a 5.1. It'll be the everyday workhorse while my man cave home theater with the Integra 80.2 will get all the goodies like height channels and dual subs.

I like the gaining HDMI 1.4 on the 809 vs the 1.3 on the 1007 as I understand it carries both ethernet and return audio but would 1.3 be a noticeable difference in 3D picture quality from the 1.3? I understand that 1.3 can carry 3D to some degree but will limit you to 1080i output at best. I'm sure I can live with 1.3 for now but I guess the question is; do you consider HDMI 1.4 a must for 3D? 

I'm more concerned with the audio and video processing quality and capabilities than having extra channels beyond 5.1 so besides HDMI 1.4, the obvious power difference and 7 vs 9 channel difference which really won't matter for the job at hand, which is the better A/V receiver and why? I'm kind of leaning toward staying with the latest technology which means the 809. 

Any and all advice is encouraged and will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Most 1.3 Devices cannot do 3D at all. Some, like the PS3 and S/N R972 offer it in some way. I believe it is with the PS3 where you can get 3D, but lose the Lossless Codecs while doing it.

The 809 is an excellent AVR. However, so too is the 1007. If you can find someone to sell your 1007 to, I would definitely consider getting the 809 due to it having 1.4 and vastly improved Video Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mtrunz

Thanks for the reply Jack. I wasn't sure about the 809's video processing being enough of an upgrade over the 1007 to warrant the change but the 1.4 vs 1.3 was weiging heavy even before you clarified how much more limited I'd be than I had previously thought. I guess I'd bettter sell the 1007 sooner rather than later so thanks for confirming my suspicion that the 809 is the way to go. 
Mick


----------



## Jungle Jack

Mick,
I really think you would be happy with the 809. I would guess the 1007 has slightly more power, but not enough to move the needle so to speak given the features on the 809.
J


----------



## ALMFamily

Mick,

I for one am glad Jack pointed out the 809 when I was looking for a receiver a few months ago. I have it set up now and I am thoroughly pleased with it - and I have not even begun to tap into all the bells and whistles yet. If you decide to go with the 809, I am certain you will be pleased with your choice. If you would like, check out a couple of other threads from people who have 809s now - JBrax and tcarcio - to get a feel for other owners opinions.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## mtrunz

ALMFamily said:


> Mick,
> 
> I for one am glad Jack pointed out the 809 when I was looking for a receiver a few months ago. I have it set up now and I am thoroughly pleased with it - and I have not even begun to tap into all the bells and whistles yet. If you decide to go with the 809, I am certain you will be pleased with your choice. If you would like, check out a couple of other threads from people who have 809s now - JBrax and tcarcio - to get a feel for other owners opinions.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe,
I've actually been reading some of the other threads for quite a while now. I can see how happy most people are with the purchase so I have no doubt I'll be happy with it too. I guess I wanted to hear from the experts if when compared to the 1007, it was still the better option. Newer isn't always better but you already know that if you've read these forums over the past 4 or 5 years. I just wanted to hear from those who know more than I do so thank you for taking the time reply. It's always good to hear from happy 809 owners when you're looking to make the jump yourself.

Anyway, I was 85% on the 809 band wagon before my initial post but thanks to you fine gentlemen, my mind is 100% made up that the 1007 has to find a new home to make room for an 809. I don't want to hijack this thread so before that happens let me say thanks again for the great advice. Now, does anyone need a brand new TX-NR1007?


----------



## sportflyer

How would one connect a tube preamp to the NR3007 ? Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am not sure that you really can. You might be able to rig it using the Tape Loop, but it would certainly not be ideal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

Can I use the Multi Channel inputs but only use the L/R ?


----------



## tonyvdb

yes, that will work but the multi ch inputs bypass any processing of the receiver so no bass management


----------



## sportflyer

tonyvdb said:


> yes, that will work but the multi ch inputs bypass any processing of the receiver so no bass management


That would be fine if I place a subwoofer management unit between preamp and multiple ch input.


----------



## ALMFamily

tonyvdb said:


> yes, that will work but the multi ch inputs bypass any processing of the receiver so no bass management


Quick question - are the multi channel inputs used to feed an audio source to the AVR from - as an example - a BDP which is then amplified and output to the speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, They can be used if for example your receiver does not have TruHD or DTS MA processing and you have a bluRay player that has the 7.1 analog outputs.


----------



## ALMFamily

Gotcha - thanks! :clap:


----------



## sportflyer

Its kind of frustrating trying to find which inputs are processed and which are not from a quick reading of the manual. I know for sure Music Direct mode is not processed hence no Sub out.


----------



## sportflyer

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am not sure that you really can. You might be able to rig it using the Tape Loop, but it would certainly not be ideal.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Can I use any analog input ex CD and invoke Music Direct Mode? 

I re read the manual and it says that in Direct mode , Quote " audio from input source is output directly with minimal processing providing high fidelity reproduction. All of the sources audio channels are output as they are" Unquote . Does this mean that maybe only the Vol Control is active and nothing else? I am just wondering whether there are any other active stages the signal still has to go through before the V/C and the power amp.

Any ideas ? 

Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have not come across many people considering linking a Tube Preamp to an AVR. I would seriously consider looking for a used Amplifier from Audiogon and getting the best out of the Preamp.


----------



## sportflyer

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have not come across many people considering linking a Tube Preamp to an AVR. I would seriously consider looking for a used Amplifier from Audiogon and getting the best out of the Preamp.


I agree . I wanted something to tide me till I get more funds for the separate Power amps. Alternatively I can get a tube integrated amp and not bother with integrating the two systems .


----------



## needspeed52

sportflyer said:


> I agree . I wanted something to tide me till I get more funds for the separate Power amps. Alternatively I can get a tube integrated amp and not bother with integrating the two systems .


Sport, that's your best bet.


----------



## sportflyer

*Re: TAPE OUT with digital audio sources .*

Would the TAPE OUT function work if the input audio sources were from NET/Optical /Coax or HDMI Audio? If it does then I can use the Onkyo receiver as a DAC to feed a tube preamp. I ask because the manual seem to indicate that the TAPE OUT works only on analog inputs . Tks


----------



## TypeA

IIRC theyll do analog to digital but not digital to analog. This tends not to matter as most sources have analog outs in addition to digital.


----------



## sportflyer

This is what I have found by experimenting: 

TAPE OUT does not work with Flac files sent through HDMI or SPDIF inputs.

BUT 

TAPE OUT works if you stream the audio FLAC files via ethernet using a DLNA server. 

It seems that although all of them are digital and uses the same internal Onkyo DAC , the RCVR treats the network streamed files stream differently from HDMI or SPDIF inputs.


----------



## rprice54

I think my 3007 just died. 

Last night, I noticed the audio and video being way out of sync first, then I noticed the controls display(volume, etc) were no longer being displayed on the screen. When I clicked the setup button to check everything the screen went blank and wouldn't go back. Thinking it was a minor glitch I turned off the projector and AVR and switched over to my plasma. No problems with audio directly from the sat box connected to the TVR via component. Tuned the AVR back on and it worked fine for about a minute then the screen froze up. Sound kept on playing, but the screen was just sitting there, jerking like it was having seizure. That's when I noticed my external cooling fans weren't on.

I've read about the heat issues for these units cooking the internals, so I use a cooling setup from cooler guys, two 120mm fans directly on the AVR and one at the top of the cabinet to exhaust- preventative measures to keep the unit cool. I guess one of the power leads on the thermostat came loose. I fixed that problem, but I'm afraid it cooked my 3007.

If I let it cool off (overnight) and turn it back on it works perfectly for about a minute but then freezes up again. Once it freezes up I can't do anything with the display, the screen goes blank if I change inputs or resolution, or anything else. A quick power cycle doesn't help, it has to cool off to work. Tried a factory reset, no dice. If I let it sit for an hour, it will work perfectly again for about 1-2 min and then freeze up, then I get sparkly colored artifacts everywhere. Firmware is up to date. 

I contacted Onkyo thinking it was my HDMI board, seems like there are MANY HDMI failures out there. I've also seen several posts in another forum where Onkyo was replacing these even for us out of warranty folks, but when I called Onkyo, they said the problem they were seeing with the HDMI boards was a no audio issue and not a screen freezing issue, and therefore they wouldn't swap out my HDMI board. I have to mail it in to them- I can only imagine what shipping will cost for this beast.

For those of you who have had the HDMI board swapped out, how many had picture/freezing/video issues?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Have you tried connecting Component Cables and either an Optical or Coaxial Digital Cable? It would allow you to troubleshoot whether it is definitely the HDMI Board. When my 3007 acted up, I got no HDMI Video, but did get Audio. I took it to an Authorized Service Center nearby and upon picking it up, I had Video and no Audio. This went on for 2 more HDMI Boards being sent to them, me driving there 4 times and finally Onkyo USA getting involved and sending me a brand new TX-NR3008. Good luck with your issue and I am so sorry it has happened.
J


----------



## rprice54

Good thought. I don't have an easy way to connect my tv via component without taking it off the wall, but I did try a component source. That works just fine (wii). Let it run for at least 10 minutes without problems. Switched to an HDMI source and it locks up within a minute. Once it locks up I have to power down the AVR to get any video working. Definitely feels like an hdmi issue to me... Tried two different sources on two different inputs, same problems. I was hoping it was just one source or one hdmi jack.

BTW: Go Dawgs!


----------



## Jungle Jack

rprice54 said:


> Good thought. I don't have an easy way to connect my tv via component without taking it off the wall, but I did try a component source. That works just fine (wii). Let it run for at least 10 minutes without problems. Switched to an HDMI source and it locks up within a minute. Once it locks up I have to power down the AVR to get any video working. Definitely feels like an hdmi issue to me... Tried two different sources on two different inputs, same problems. I was hoping it was just one source or one hdmi jack.
> 
> BTW: Go Dawgs!


I knew I liked you... Yep, that definitely appears to be an HDMI issue. I had an HDMI issue with my old 3007, but it was a Refurbished Model and my much older TX-SR805/875 are still working perfectly all these years later and my 3008 has likewise been stellar. At least you have an option for HT for now. Ideally send it in when going on Vacation or out of town for work. Also, if you have a decent Onkyo Authorized Repair Center in your area, it could save well over a week of in transit time. I really miss Athens...
J


----------



## rprice54

Nearest repair center is ATL. I have no idea if they are any good or not. Onkyo isn't returning my calls or emails. Their own support forums are full of xx07 series AVRs with dead HDMI boards and 'one time' repairs, but for some reason I'm striking out. Onkyo may sound better than other AVRS but I can't spend $2k every two years. if this repair is more than a couple of hundred bucks I'm getting something else. It seems like such a rampant issue looking around online. Maybe someone needs to take Onkyo to task over this a little more formally.


----------



## rprice54

A little birdie here helped me to get in touch with the right customer service person at Onkyo and they agreed to fix it out of warranty. Dropped it off today at the repair shop. I asked the guy if there was a particular brand he saw more repairs on- he said it was hard to tell- he sees a fair bit of Onkyo's but also said they sell many more units than some of the other guys, so it's hard to say which brand is more reliable, in his opinion.

They are several weeks behind, so I won't know exactly what's dead until then, but he did say HDMI issues are far and away the most frequent issue for all brands of receivers/TVs etc. He said the HDMI components are not very durable in general- in contrast to analog inputs (component, etc) which he said almost never fail. Interesting.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
That is great news. Also, HDMI Boards being more problematic compared to other components in an AVR makes sense in respect to the boards both being complex and far newer than the other parts inside an AVR or any other HDMI equipped Source.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tboo72

My 5007 died about a month out of warranty. No power at all. The standby light isnt even on anymore.


----------



## tonyvdb

tboo72 said:


> My 5007 died about a month out of warranty. No power at all. The standby light isnt even on anymore.


Onkyo has been known to do repairs on units even if its out of warranty. Have you tried contacting them?
How did you have the receiver placed? was it inside a cabinet or on a shelf with lots of breathing room.


----------



## tboo72

tonyvdb said:


> Onkyo has been known to do repairs on units even if its out of warranty. Have you tried contacting them?
> How did you have the receiver placed? was it inside a cabinet or on a shelf with lots of breathing room.


Is was on an open shelf with about 5 inches of headroom above the unit.


----------



## tonyvdb

I would at least try contacting Onkyo and maybe they can help you


----------



## tboo72

tonyvdb said:


> I would at least try contacting Onkyo and maybe they can help you


Cool. Maybe I will. I really like my 5007.

Thanks!


----------



## needspeed52

tboo72 said:


> Cool. Maybe I will. I really like my 5007.
> 
> Thanks!


tboo, PM sent.....:T


----------



## rprice54

They told me there was a 45 day grace period.


----------



## rprice54

Just heard from the repair center. HDMI board. Shocking, I know. Waiting on parts from Onkyo.


----------



## rprice54

well, they replaced some components on the board, but not the board itself.... didn't work. So now we are back to square one. I've emailed tech support to see if there's anything else they can offer/do/exchange/repair this problem. We'll see.

4 weeks and counting.... my two additional surround speakers showed up (5.1-->7.1), they're on the walls, I wonder how they sound??? I have 30 days to try them out, probably should have waited until I had my AVR in hand...


----------



## TypeA

At least you know something will be done, that grace period really helped


----------



## rprice54

for sure. It is frustrating but hopefully at the end of the day I'll have everything functional again... Once I finally got to a real person at Onkyo, that person has been supremely helpful.


----------



## needspeed52

rprice54 said:


> for sure. It is frustrating but hopefully at the end of the day I'll have everything functional again... Once I finally got to a real person at Onkyo, that person has been supremely helpful.


CS service at Onkyo USA is subpar with the "script readers" but when you can in touch with someone higher on the pecking order they are stellar. :T


----------



## Diamonddelts

I've had a Onkyo 1007 for a few years now. It's been a good little preamp for me. However Audyssey XT is pathetic in my opinion. Overly boomy and it blows up the signal to my surrounds all the while suppressing the signal to my front soundstage. I am now contemplating an upgrade within the next few months however I want to know if Audyssey XT 32 is any better. Because it it's the same boomy mess then I am going to go to a Pioneer Elite receiver.


----------



## needspeed52

Diamonddelts said:


> I've had a Onkyo 1007 for a few years now. It's been a good little preamp for me. However Audyssey XT is pathetic in my opinion. Overly boomy and it blows up the signal to my surrounds all the while suppressing the signal to front soundstage. I am now contemplating an upgrade within the next few months however I want to know if Audyssey XT 32 is any better. Because it it's the same boomy mess then I am going to go to a Pioneer Elite receiver.


Read this if you care to.
http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq


----------



## TypeA

Diamonddelts said:


> I've had a Onkyo 1007 for a few years now. It's been a good little preamp for me. However Audyssey XT is pathetic in my opinion. Overly boomy and it blows up the signal to my surrounds all the while suppressing the signal to my front soundstage. I am now contemplating an upgrade within the next few months however I want to know if Audyssey XT 32 is any better. Because it it's the same boomy mess then I am going to go to a Pioneer Elite receiver.


Will cost you $600 to check out the Trinnov room calibration system that can only be found in the Sherwood R-972. 30 day return policy from accessories 4 less so if youre not impressed (I know Im thrilled) you can always get your money back. IMO Trinnov is a very viable and effective alternative to Audyssey, but hearing is truly believing. Sherwood model is discontinued, and there are no other Trinnov processors on the horizon, so if interested you might have to act quickly or hope for something in the used market later. Read up on the reviews, there are many around the net.


----------



## Jungle Jack

rprice54 said:


> well, they replaced some components on the board, but not the board itself.... didn't work. So now we are back to square one. I've emailed tech support to see if there's anything else they can offer/do/exchange/repair this problem. We'll see.
> 
> 4 weeks and counting.... my two additional surround speakers showed up (5.1-->7.1), they're on the walls, I wonder how they sound??? I have 30 days to try them out, probably should have waited until I had my AVR in hand...


Hello,
I am surprised they did not go ahead replace the entire HDMI Board as without doing so it will be difficult to ascertain if there is an underlying problem. My 3007 actually had said problem and I ended up getting a brand new TX-NR3008 to replace my B-Stock TX-NR3007. However, I spent untold hours researching my particular issue and there was literally one other person who experienced the same issue where a complete HDMI Board Replacement did not fix the issue. I honestly think a full HDMI Board will get your 3007 working and better still the replacement HDMI Boards are massively redesigned from the ones originally installed on the 3007. Sorry all the same and I wish for nothing more than a speedy repair.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rprice54

I was a little bummed at first when they didn't replace the board, I'd rather have the new board, just frustrated that it's taking so long. Can't look a gift horse in the mouth I suppose.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02

How do you guys turn on separate amps with the 007 series? I own a 1007, and I turn on my amps from my power center, manually myself. How can I use my 1007 to trigger things in my main zone, not zone 2 or 3?


----------



## TypeA

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> How do you guys turn on separate amps with the 007 series? I own a 1007, and I turn on my amps from my power center, manually myself. How can I use my 1007 to trigger things in my main zone, not zone 2 or 3?


Thats what absolutely amazed me about the 3007; it had a zone 2 trigger, and even a zone 3 trigger, but _no_ zone 1 trigger. :duh: 


I used a 5V transformer (ac adapter), modified with a 1/8" monoplug on the end, and a smart strip:

http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Energy-...=1341491413&sr=8-3&keywords=smart+power+strip

$30 solution but worked great.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02

Thanks Type A


----------



## 1hagop

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> How do you guys turn on separate amps with the 007 series? I own a 1007, and I turn on my amps from my power center, manually myself. How can I use my 1007 to trigger things in my main zone, not zone 2 or 3?


I use x-10 wall warts with 5v transformers and a macro on my harmony remote. Almost the same as Type A!


----------



## sportflyer

Currently I am using the Onkyo DLNA features to access FLAC files from my computer through Ethernet. I would like to use an external DAC . 

Instead of a network music player like Squeezebox Touch can I extract the digital audio data from the HDMI output of NR3007 and feed it to the external DAC ( via toslink or coax) so that the receiver functions like a network music player ? 

Thanks


----------



## rprice54

Update on my repair saga. HDMI boards are backordered with no ETA, so they are shipping me a refurb unit. Saves me the 2 hour drive back to the repair shop. I'm assuming it's another 3007 but hopefully with the redesigned hdmi board. I've got a stack of blu rays waiting for it . They are gonna test it and then ship it out to me.


----------



## needspeed52

rprice54 said:


> Update on my repair saga. HDMI boards are backordered with no ETA, so they are shipping me a refurb unit. Saves me the 2 hour drive back to the repair shop. I'm assuming it's another 3007 but hopefully with the redesigned hdmi board. I've got a stack of blu rays waiting for it . They are gonna test it and then ship it out to me.


You may get lucky and get a refurb 3008 as they don't have replacement HDMI boards for the 3007. JJ did.


----------



## rprice54

Anything at this point would be nice. Yesterday they offered me a refurb 3009 for a bit less than what Amazon is charging for a new one- I declined. Still no word on when my replacement is shipping. I think I'm stuck in Onkyo limbo.


----------



## TypeA

You got your refurb tho, right?


----------



## rprice54

I got nothing right now.


----------



## Jungle Jack

rprice54 said:


> Update on my repair saga. HDMI boards are backordered with no ETA, so they are shipping me a refurb unit. Saves me the 2 hour drive back to the repair shop. I'm assuming it's another 3007 but hopefully with the redesigned hdmi board. I've got a stack of blu rays waiting for it . They are gonna test it and then ship it out to me.


Hello,
I really do not think Onkyo has any B-Stock 3007's available. Almost a year to the day, Onkyo replaced my TX-NR3007 with the A-Stock 3008 I have now. I was supposed to receive a B-Stock 3007, but they were completely out of stock at the time and given the horror story that was my experience with the Authorized Service Center that was within 75 Miles of my home, Onkyo USA had mercy on me and sent me an A-Stock 3008 instead. 

Amazingly, TX-NR3007's returned to Shoponkyo literally the day I received my 3008. However, at this point, Shoponkyo does not even have 3008's available and definitely do not have 3007's. I would inquire about what exact model they are going to be shipping you. I still think it will be a 3009 even though they offered you an outrageous price for one. All the same, if they have provided the model they are exchanging for already, please let us know and we will do our best to advise you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

rprice54 said:


> Anything at this point would be nice. Yesterday they offered me a refurb 3009 for a bit less than what Amazon is charging for a new one- I declined. Still no word on when my replacement is shipping. I think I'm stuck in Onkyo limbo.


Hey Rob, the only reason they're offering the 3009 refurb for a few $'s less than new is that's all they have, you were wise to refuse, they don't have the parts to fix your 3007 nor do they have a refurb 3007 or 3008 and the fact that your 3007 is out of warranty puts you in a precarious situation. I think the fact that they offered to sell you a 3009 shows their hand, that's what's in stock and I really believe that's what you are going to get, have faith, just the fact that Onkyo is working with you with an out of warranty product is encouraging, they will make it right my friend, do a little more leg work with the right "person". 
Jeff:T


----------



## rprice54

I'm half expecting the, 'on second thought, we can't help you...' line any day now. It's encouraging that they are working with me, so far at least. I've emailed twice to see when it will ship. I didn't ask which model- I didn't want to presume anything. I was told two weeks ago I'd get 'a refurbished reciever.' I haven't heard anything back from my 'person' this week despite the emails. 

I wonder if they are just holding out for the HDMI board. I'm gonna need something soon. I may just buy another AVR and try to sell the Onkyo if/when it ever shows up. Its hard to be angry since they are working with me, but we're almost two months into this. I'd be furious if it were under warranty.


----------



## rprice54

I'd take a reasonable offer on a 3009, but not at nearly full price.


----------



## TypeA

Yeah Im a little surprised that loaner didnt come through, sorry bout that.


----------



## needspeed52

rprice54 said:


> I'm half expecting the, 'on second thought, we can't help you...' line any day now. It's encouraging that they are working with me, so far at least. I've emailed twice to see when it will ship. I didn't ask which model- I didn't want to presume anything. I was told two weeks ago I'd get 'a refurbished reciever.' I haven't heard anything back from my 'person' this week despite the emails.
> 
> I wonder if they are just holding out for the HDMI board. I'm gonna need something soon. I may just buy another AVR and try to sell the Onkyo if/when it ever shows up. Its hard to be angry since they are working with me, but we're almost two months into this. I'd be furious if it were under warranty.


Thay may be the case with the HDMI board, I hope not. Try calling and leave message about your repair status and make an offer for the 3009. Calling may yield better results when you know who to call.


----------



## rprice54

Got an email today. My replacement was in testing today- shipping soon. Similar to my last email. Didn't specify which model.


----------



## rprice54

needspeed52 said:


> Thay may be the case with the HDMI board, I hope not. Try calling and leave message about your repair status and make an offer for the 3009. Calling may yield better results when you know who to call.


I'm gonna call on Monday and push my luck. Maybe we can reach a reasonable price on a 3009 as they clearly are stalling on the 3007. In another forum, one member was able to get his HDMI board replaced- it lasted 5 days


----------



## needspeed52

rprice54 said:


> I'm gonna call on Monday and push my luck. Maybe we can reach a reasonable price on a 3009 as they clearly are stalling on the 3007. In another forum, one member was able to get his HDMI board replaced- it lasted 5 days


Rob push your luck, it can't hurt, they have no HDMI boards or refurb 3007-8's thus the stalling, go for the 3009.......offer a minimal amount and maybe you will have to pay for shipping only


----------



## rprice54

I called the general parts number today, instead of contacting the supervisor I had been emailing. I played dumb a bit. The guy who answered the phone confirmed they don't have any 3007s to replace mine with, but did say my replacement authorization was for another 3007. He didn't think that would pan out since they didn't have any 3007s, then he saw I had been communicating with his supervisor directly and wouldn't answer any more questions. Waiting to hear back from the supervisor... I'm guessing my only hope at this point is to reach a reasonable number for a 3009/5009...

Do the 3009s have the same issues? I've been trolling the Onkyo forums and don't see it as much. Tons of 717s, 817s, 3007s, and 5007s. Interestingly I don't see this being a huge issue for the 1007s. I guess the different video processing chip (the reason I bought the 3007 over the 1007) is the difference between the boards that fail and those that don't?


----------



## Jungle Jack

As I posted earlier, Onkyo simply does not have any 3007's sitting around. The x09 Series has been excellent on the whole. Truth be told, they honestly made great strides in terms of HDMI Issues with the x08 Series. Even 3007's that needed HDMI Board Replacements received a Redesigned HDMI Board that did a good deal better in terms of reliability. As I wrote prior, it stands to reason that you will be getting a B-Stock 3009 which will represent a major upgrade. Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT, the HQV Vida/Marvell Qdeo Video Processing, HDMI 1.4, and so much more. I honestly prefer the 3009 to the forthcoming TX-NR3010 due to the 3010 no longer offering Mutichannel Analog Inputs.


----------



## rprice54

Well, I finally have a tracking number, the package left NJ today, so hopefully in a few days this will be over. interestingly, the FEDEX tracking page lists TXNR3007 as the sending department...


----------



## Jungle Jack

rprice54 said:


> Well, I finally have a tracking number, the package left NJ today, so hopefully in a few days this will be over. interestingly, the FEDEX tracking page lists TXNR3007 as the sending department...


Interesting. That would be a huge shock if it turns out to be a 3007 as Accessories4less has not even had any in around a year. I hope I am right as I am sure you are. I am honestly surprised Onkyo has or can not tell you which model you are going to receive. Getting a 3008 makes a good bit more sense and too would be a huge upgrade due to getting XT32/SubEQ HT. I could not have been happier last year when I ended up getting an A-Stock 3008 in exchange for my B-Stock 3007.


----------



## TypeA

Jungle Jack said:


> Interesting. That would be a huge shock if it turns out to be a 3007 as Accessories4less has not even had any in around a year.


Huh? They have a refurb in stock right now for $777.77. Says "almost sold out buy now" but the 3007 has been fully available for months.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ltra2-Plus-140w-x-9.2-Network-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Jungle Jack

Wow. I must not have been looking as for some time there were no 3007's at AC4L and definitely not at Shoponkyo. That is a great price and had I known it was still available would have probably recommended it. I think I am not spending enough time searching out things. Might be time to resign and let you and others take over...


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Wow. I must not have been looking as for some time there were no 3007's at AC4L and definitely not at Shoponkyo. That is a great price and had I known it was still available would have probably recommended it. I think I am not spending enough time searching out things. Might be time to resign and let you and others take over...


Jack, I don't see that happening my friend.....:nono:
Cheers Jeff


----------



## TypeA

Jungle Jack said:


> Might be time to resign and let you and others take over...


:laugh: Dont even think about it JJ.


----------



## rprice54

I'm pretty sure it's a 3007. The guy i spoke to today said the authorization was for another 3007 even though he didn't think they had any. Which is fine. I was thrilled with it before it died. It would be nice to have HDMI 1.4 and MultiEQ32, but those will have to wait I guess.


----------



## rprice54

It's here. A b stock 3007. I hooked it up and did a quick test and it seems to work. Gotta go to work now, but I'll spend some more time with it tomorrow.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The TX-NR3007 is truly an excellent AVR. I still cannot believe Onkyo has them. Over a year ago, I got swapped into a 3008 and that was before the 3009 saw the light of day. And as for AC4L having them, I completely dropped the ball on that one. Since the x09 Series came out, that has been about 99% of my Onkyo AVR Recommendations as they have been less trouble prone and finally offer a new Industrial Design and I honestly did not dig to deeply into AC4L inventory. Especially after them offering the Sherwood/Newcastle R-972 for $1200 off and also beginning to carry the Denon AVR's.

Unless 3DTV is high on your list of priorities, the 3007 offers all of the power and features for a most ambitious HT. The whole situation about what AVR you were receiving seemed different as Onkyo has always been quite upfront about which model AVR they are going to exchange you into. Good luck with your 3007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

rprice54 said:


> It's here. A b stock 3007. I hooked it up and did a quick test and it seems to work. Gotta go to work now, but I'll spend some more time with it tomorrow.


Rob, I was confident that you would be taken care of, sorry it took so long but being out of warranty and getting a replacement is a bonus, good news indeed my friend.
Cheers Jeff :T


----------



## mulalleybs

Well I noticed this thread so I figured I would post. I'm supposed to be buying a slightly used 1008 for $550. Is this a pretty good deal?


----------



## Jungle Jack

mulalleybs said:


> Well I noticed this thread so I figured I would post. I'm supposed to be buying a slightly used 1008 for $550. Is this a pretty good deal?


Hello,
That is not a bad deal. However, I would probably go with a TX-NR809 from Acessories4less for around $40 more. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
The x09 has a much more advanced Video Processor (HQV Vida/Marvell Qdeo), finally a new Industrial Design after 5+ years, this series seems to run cooler, and most importantly you will have a Manufacturers Warranty that can be extended to 3 Years by going to Shoponkyo.com for around $70. To me it would be impossible not to go this route.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is not a bad deal. However, I would probably go with a TX-NR809 from Acessories4less for around $40 more. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
> The x09 has a much more advanced Video Processor (HQV Vida/Marvell Qdeo), finally a new Industrial Design after 5+ years, this series seems to run cooler, and most importantly you will have a Manufacturers Warranty that can be extended to 3 Years by going to Shoponkyo.com for around $70. To me it would be impossible not to go this route.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Jack, good suggestion, to add my two cents I would keep my eye on the Onkyo 818, I have seen prices as low as $800 and declining, the advantage over the 809= it's new and offers XT32, unheard of at this price point. Newegg usually runs weekend specials like they did with the 809 for $650-700. But if the OP needs it now AC4L with the three year entended warranty from Onkyo is hard to beat.
Jeff :T


----------



## rprice54

You guys aren't going to believe this. I just got a call from the local repair shop. They fixed my unit! As cool as it would be to have a spare 3007 I emailed my support person at Onkyo to see how to proceed. They did fix me up out if warranty after all. I'll keep you guys posted. 

Meanwhile, my refurb rocks the house. Runs cooler, although I added more fans too.


----------



## Jungle Jack

rprice54 said:


> You guys aren't going to believe this. I just got a call from the local repair shop. They fixed my unit! As cool as it would be to have a spare 3007 I emailed my support person at Onkyo to see how to proceed. They did fix me up out if warranty after all. I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Meanwhile, my refurb rocks the house. Runs cooler, although I added more fans too.


Hello,
That is wonderful news. This is at least the fifth time I have recently read about Onkyo covering an out of warranty repair on a 3007. It says a great deal about Onkyo that they are trying to look after their customers when they had every right to deny coverage. 

Fans are a great idea. Also refresh my memory, which B-Stock Onkyo are you using currently?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rprice54

The refurb they sent me is another 3007. I still haven't heard from Onkyo. I guess I have a backup unit now. I'm going to hook it up to be sure it's all working at some point.


----------



## needspeed52

rprice54 said:


> The refurb they sent me is another 3007. I still haven't heard from Onkyo. I guess I have a backup unit now. I'm going to hook it up to be sure it's all working at some point.


Rob, what fans are you using, I think someone here at the Shack wired up a couple PC fans in series with an AC-DC adapter, but I can't find the thread.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb

I did that with my Onkyo 805, I use a clear PC fan that has a 3 speed micro switch it works great.


----------



## rprice54

I use this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000MGG6SC along with a thermostat to turn the fans off and on. If I had a rear USB port I would just use one of those large laptop fans on top and let the unit power the fan. I have one below the unit blowing in and two on top pulling out. I'll try to find some pics...


----------



## needspeed52

rprice54 said:


> i use this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/b000mgg6sc along with a thermostat to turn the fans off and on. If i had a rear usb port i would just use one of those large laptop fans on top and let the unit power the fan. I have one below the unit blowing in and two on top pulling out. I'll try to find some pics...


rob are saying that the laptop fan can be powered from a usb port, how about a usb cable from a ps3 charging station, then just place the fan on the top of receiver?
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> I did that with my Onkyo 805, I use a clear PC fan that has a 3 speed micro switch it works great.


Tony could you provide some info how to do this, I know I've seen a photo of this with a couple of PC fans.


----------



## rprice54

I did use fans with fluid bearings- they are quieter when horizontal. Many of the traditional sleeve bearing PC case fans are meant to be vertical and will be noisy when laid flat. I used scythe fans from amazon. The 800 RPM fans are very quiet.


----------



## rprice54

needspeed52 said:


> rob are saying that the laptop fan can be powered from a usb port, how about a usb cable from a ps3 charging station, then just place the fan on the top of receiver?
> Jeff


That would work just fine, or any generic USB wall wart would work. I just didn't want something running 24/7 so I bought the thermostat unit. I was afraid dust would build up quickly if the fans ran all the time. The USB port on the back of the newer receivers would be perfect to turn the fan on with the unit and turn off when done. There's probably no harm in just leaving the fan on all the time.


----------



## tonyvdb

needspeed52 said:


> Tony could you provide some info how to do this, I know I've seen a photo of this with a couple of PC fans.


I just used the switched outlet on the back of the receiver to power a walwart 120v to 12vDC adapter. The fan runs when the receiver is on. I placed it right on the top near the back right of the 805. Ive never had any dust issues and it runs cool no matter how hard I push it.

If you look closely you can see it laying on top of my 805 in this photo.


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> I just used the switched outlet on the back of the receiver to power a walwart 120v to 12vDC adapter. The fan runs when the receiver is on. I placed it right on the top near the back right of the 805. Ive never had any dust issues and it runs cool no matter how hard I push it.
> 
> If you look closely you can see it laying on top of my 805 in this photo.


Thanks my friend.....:T


----------



## tonyvdb

Have it so it sucks the air out not blow it in. That also may help with the dust levels.


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> Have it so it sucks the air out not blow it in. That also may help with the dust levels.


Will do, I do have dust levels to deal with, thanks


----------



## rprice54

Yea, if I had an outlet on the 3007 I would just use that and save on the thermostat- or a rear USB port, but it doesn't. 

What's amazing is Onkyo could probably install a small fan in each unit for pennies per unit and save a ton of hurt.


----------



## rprice54

I finally got around to testing my repaired 3007. Seems to work great. I didn't really push it, but was able to watch ~1 hr of TV via HDMI without any probs on my upstairs TV. I didn't want to pull the refurb all the way out from the theater room. Sitting out in the open with no fans it still gets plenty hot. 

I'm gonna keep the repaired unit. Onkyo ignored my email offering to return it. I figure it's worth more to me as a backup than what I could get on the street for it. If my refurb ends up lasting then maybe I'll unload it at some point.


----------



## mdl

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You are just experiencing one of the many confounding aspects of HDMI's evil twin brother HDCP. HDCP stops many what would seem reasonable uses of your HDMI Source. I will just say that convenience was not the only reason for the adoption of HDMI.
> Cheers,
> JJ


No, no, no!

The TX-NR3007 receiver specifically states that "digital" sources cannot be used for zones 2 & 3. This includes optical, which is not copy protected.


----------



## Jungle Jack

mdl said:


> No, no, no!
> 
> The TX-NR3007 receiver specifically states that "digital" sources cannot be used for zones 2 & 3. This includes optical, which is not copy protected.


Yes. Yes. Yes. While around 10 pages ago (it took a while to even find the post), Type A was talking about not being able to use HDMI in any manner into Zone 1 and Zone 2. 

Here is the post: "Can anyone explain to me why my 3007 will down-convert multichannel HDMI IN to HEADPHONE OUT (obviously two channel analog out) but will NOT down-convert that same multichannel HDMI IN to two channel for zone 2 and zone 3 powered outputs? Ive found a way around that by feeding the avr two channel analog from all sources but seems very strange I have to do that when clearly the headphone output works with just a hdmi multichannel audio input..."

Nothing was mentioned about S/PDIF which I know well is not HDCP Protected. It is why HDMI is being literally forced upon us.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Also, the 3010 and 5010 will allow HDMI in Zone 1 and Zone 2 finally.


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes. While around 10 pages ago (it took a while to even find the post), Type A was talking about not being able to use HDMI in any manner into Zone 1 and Zone 2.
> 
> Here is the post: "Can anyone explain to me why my 3007 will down-convert multichannel HDMI IN to HEADPHONE OUT (obviously two channel analog out) but will NOT down-convert that same multichannel HDMI IN to two channel for zone 2 and zone 3 powered outputs? Ive found a way around that by feeding the avr two channel analog from all sources but seems very strange I have to do that when clearly the headphone output works with just a hdmi multichannel audio input..."
> 
> Nothing was mentioned about S/PDIF which I know well is not HDCP Protected. It is why HDMI is being literally forced upon us.


I'll keep using component and S/PDIF as long as I can, I had my DVR which is the newest and best that Comcast uses connected to TV with component and receiver with HDMI just for the audio as 1080i is the highest resolution from box, every time I turned receiver on it changed the TV's video out to 480 , I removed the HDMI and connected the DVR via coaxial to receiver and left the component to TV, no problems and sounds good, the HDMI was confusing both the box and display, also noted no difference in picture quality with HDMI into receiver upconverting the 1080i to 1080p, I use HDMI with all other high definition sources without a glitch.
Jeff


----------



## mdl

Jungle Jack said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes. While around 10 pages ago (it took a while to even find the post), Type A was talking about not being able to use HDMI in any manner into Zone 1 and Zone 2.
> 
> Here is the post: "Can anyone explain to me why my 3007 will down-convert multichannel HDMI IN to HEADPHONE OUT (obviously two channel analog out) but will NOT down-convert that same multichannel HDMI IN to two channel for zone 2 and zone 3 powered outputs? Ive found a way around that by feeding the avr two channel analog from all sources but seems very strange I have to do that when clearly the headphone output works with just a hdmi multichannel audio input..."
> 
> Nothing was mentioned about S/PDIF which I know well is not HDCP Protected. It is why HDMI is being literally forced upon us.


Sure, but you implied that it was because of HDMI (and HDCP) that he could not get sound from zone 2 and 3 ( except for analog, of course).

Personally I think it's a limitation in the processing chips that they used at the time.


----------



## shelha

Hello!

I purchased a TX-NR5007 in October of 2009 from NewEgg and so far it has performed flawlessly. Recently I was listening to some SACDs with my Denon DVD-1940CI through the analog output and I noticed that when I select the analog mode in the 5007 no sound comes out, but if I select the multi channel mode it works. I remember that in the past it worked with the analog mode selected. I tried changing the set up in the 1940CI and in the 5007 but no luck, anybody else have seen this issue? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers!:wave:


----------



## 4U2NVME

Ok 

I'm trying to do something that I figured would be quite easy. I am trying to get a line level out from my TX-NR3007 when I am using the Network input. I'm playing Pandora Radio and would like the RCA output because I want to pass it through to my home sound system and it accepts RCA. I have tried the monitor outputs in the back and pressed the monitor button on the front to have it try to send the output via the monitor in the back of the unit. I currently have my TX-NR3007 connected to a Projector and all's I accomplished by pressing the monitor button was turn off the HDMI output to the projector. What am I doing wrong, or how can I get a RCA signal out of the amp while playing Online radio?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

The Monitor button on the front panel, as well as the Monitor Out jacks on the back panel, are video controls and outputs. They have nothing to do with anything audio related, and you won’t get any audio from those jacks.

The way to pass audio on to a secondary location is via the Zone 2 and 3 _audio_ output jacks. However, the manual specifically states on Page 137 that only audio from analog sources will pass to the secondary zones. So there’s a good chance that you won’t be able to get Pandora to the secondary zones at all. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## rprice54

rprice54 said:


> I finally got around to testing my repaired 3007. Seems to work great. I didn't really push it, but was able to watch ~1 hr of TV via HDMI without any probs on my upstairs TV. I didn't want to pull the refurb all the way out from the theater room. Sitting out in the open with no fans it still gets plenty hot.
> 
> I'm gonna keep the repaired unit. Onkyo ignored my email offering to return it. I figure it's worth more to me as a backup than what I could get on the street for it. If my refurb ends up lasting then maybe I'll unload it at some point.


Well, the refurb finally died. No sound. Network, remote, and firmware options are grayed out. Lasted 18 months. I sold my extra unit to a buddy several months ago, so now I'm SOL for a while. I wish there was some way we could gather up 3007/5007 folks and take Onkyo to task over this, but I have no idea how that would happen via anonymous online forums. 

I hear the Pioneer elite are nice...


----------

